# Profiblinker ;-)



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

Angeregt durch eine lebhafte Diskussion im Freundeskreis und bei den Nachbarn würde ich gern mal mehr über eure Erfahrungen mit Profiblinker erfahren. Grade durch die sehr kontroversen Youtube Videos ist die Marke und die Herren dahinter ja wieder etwas in den Fokus gerückt. Aber irgendwie weniger die Produkte. 

Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach sind die meisten der angebotenen Sachen durchdacht, von guter Qualität und manchmal auch relativ einzigartig. Und fangen tun sie auch. Wenn ich mir manche Videos im Schnelldurchlauf ansehe, stecken da teilweise wirklich gute Ideen und die Erfahrung von zig Jahren angeln drin. Andererseits sind die Produkte teils relativ teuer. 

Einer der Gründer erscheint in den Videos häufig sehr von sich selbst überzeugt und eher resistent gegen Neues und Beratung. Dafür nimmt er manchmal Sachen vorweg, die erst heute einen Namen haben. In irgendeinem alten Video angelt er mit seinem Vorschaltkopf und dem Gummi am unbeschwerten Haken dahinter... heute wäre das ein Chebu. Und er spricht durchaus Punkte an, die man diskutieren könnte, wenn er sich nicht vorher schon disqualifizieren würde. 

Was haltet ihr von von den Produkten (und meinetwegen auch von den Herren dahinter)?


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2022)

Moin, was deren Ringlock Snaps angeht gibt's nix vergleichbares im PL-Verhältnis.
Auch bei Haken / Drillingen haben sie gute Sachen. Gummis auch.
Insgesamt gibt's in deren Produktrange aktuell glaube nicht viel was dermaßen daneben ist wie deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Grüße


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, was deren Ringlock Snaps angeht gibt's nix vergleichbares im PL-Verhältnis.
> Auch bei Haken / Drillingen haben sie gute Sachen. Gummis auch.
> Insgesamt gibt's in deren Produktrange aktuell glaube nicht viel was dermaßen daneben ist wie deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> 
> Grüße



Ja so ungefähr würde ich das auch sehen...Ausnahmsweise sind die Produkte besser als das Marketing....


----------



## Mescalero (19. Dezember 2022)

...was auch für die katastrophale Website gilt. 

Ich muss mir wohl mal ein paar der kontroversen Videos reinziehen, die kenne ich ebenso wenig wie die Produkte.


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ja so ungefähr würde ich das auch sehen...Ausnahmsweise sind die Produkte besser als das Marketing....


Wieso ausnahmsweise ?

Das ist wohl sonst anders bei diversen Fa. ,welche hochpreisiges Zeug wie sauer Brot anbieten.

Qualität steht bei Profiblinker an  erster Stelle. 
Mit der Personalie Roland Lorkowski kommt nicht jeder klar.
Zweifelsohne kann man ihn aber als den Gummipionier Deutscher Angler bezeichnen.
Sie haben vieles anders gemacht und haben auch Neider auf den Plan gerufen.
Manches was in der Angelszene im Argen liegt schonungslos beim Namen genannt .
Das war natürlich nicht jedem recht.
Ich kenne Roland als absolut kompetenten Angler  .
Und seine soziale Ader ist unumstritten .


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil es heutzutage doch meistens so ist, dass die Werbung und das Getue der Teamer im Social Media Kanal den heißesten Scheiß seit der Erfindung des Angelhakens versprechen...und am Ende ist es nur ein weiterer Gummifisch...es kreiste der Berg...und gebahr eine Maus. 

Und das macht Profiblinker nicht, die legen sich dafür aber anscheinend mit jedem an


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2022)

PB. Hat das Jiggen/Twistern erfunden. 

ALLE ANDEREN SIND NACHAHMER UND TRITTBRETTFAHRER. 

Roland L. is Roland L. 
Ein Mann, ein Wort. 

Anglerisch kann Niemand ihm und seinem Mitarbeiter in Punkto Raubfisch Angelei das Wasser reichen. 

Ob sympathisch oder nich spielt auf den heruntergebrochenen Erfolg Anglerisch KEINE ROLLE. 

Der Erfindergeist ist legendär, Zander, Hecht und Barsch Angelei sowie das gezielte Fischen auf U. a. Heilbutt wurde von P. B. erfunden und (weiter) entwickelt. 

Deutlich HERVORRAGENDE Pioniere, Entwickler und Kaufmänner. 

So Etwas muss man(n) erstmal entwickeln und aufbauen... Ein LEBENSWERK. 

Allergrössten Respekt dafür... Schnacken dürfen die Anderen! 

Anglerisch elitär,  Sympathien durch schonungslose Ehrlichkeit - mir lieber, als Jeder gelackte MietmaulSchnacker. 

Die Produkte werden nich von ausgemergelten Sklavenarbeitern in Fernost zusammengeschustert und das is eben wertiger. 

Und ja, ich verwende auch viele Sachen von anderen Herstellern - und nein, ich habe keinen Vertrag bei P. B. Aber schon etwas Zeit mit ihnen am Wasser verbringen können. 

R. S.


----------



## junglist1 (19. Dezember 2022)

Die Shads von Profiblinker stehen bei mir beim Hechtangeln seitdem es sie gibt an erster Stelle. Sind haltbar und machen gut Druck.


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> PB. Hat das Jiggen/Twistern erfunden.


Wie wurden denn Twister und Gufi vor deren Zeit in den USA gefischt?
Meinetwegen hat PB das nach Europa gebracht, deren erste Köder waren aber doch importierte Action Plastics aus den USA oder nicht?


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> PB. Hat das Jiggen/Twistern erfunden.


Du meinst nach Deutschland eingeführt, erfunden haben die diese Köder und Techniken nicht


----------



## ae71 (19. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, ich kenne die Profiblinker VHS Kasetten noch über 20 Jahre her, das war für mich damals legendär. Es gab wenige die Filme machten auf Raubfisch, sowas wie Blinker noch. 
Die Produkte von denen wie Atraktor, Turbotail, die Snaps sind alles sehr gute Produkte. Also vom Turbotail obwohl ich bisher noch nicht so super gefangen habe finde den Fantastisch. Ein Twister der ewig weit fliegt und dann aber beim auf Grund taumeln lassen wie ein Fallschirm schön langsam runtertrudelt , toll.
Wurde dann ja von einer anderen Firma ähnlich nachgemacht.
Atraktor auch als Hechtköder super, dadurch das sie hochrückiger ist ist es was ganz anderes wie diese Kaulis/ Stint Versionen.
Aber in den letzten Jahren haben sie sich durch das große Rumgejaule etwas disqualifiziert.
Aber es sieht so aus als ob sie wieder mitmischen wollen durch die Werbung bei Fisch und Fang für ihren tollen Spinner.
Achso der Blinker von ihnen ist für flache Gewässer toll!
Vielleicht ist es ja auch eine Masche, wer viel bellt wird erhört. (bzw. kommt wieder in alle Munde)
Denn so Youtube bzw. Teamangeer haben sie ja nicht ausser die zwei (Mischa) & ( Roland) selbst.
Früher fand ich sie toll, jetzt naja. 
Aber die Produkte sind wirklich gut aber nicht günstig.
Die Stahlvorfächer sind auch mal sehr beliebt gewesen. Kumpel von mir hat die sehr viel gefischt und vieles ausprobiert, der schwor drauf.
Die Hülsenzange habe ich von ihnen die funktioniert immernoch sehr gut. Die habe ich bestimmt schon 15 Jahre.
Glaube die Ruten waren damals das nonplus ultra (Blechpeitsche). Jeder wollte eine aber sowas von teuer, 2,7m 5-100g WG. Damit haben sie sogar am Ebro Welse bis 2m rausgezogen. Aber auch Barsche, somit wohl doch die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Ich hab mal ein Video bekommen das den Birger Domeyer zeigt wie er mit den Turbotails in Gelb Karpfen fängt im heimischen Baggersee. Da war der noch garnicht bei Fisch und Fang.
Wie ihr seht schwelge ich in Erinnerungen, was da auf dem Portfolie von denen kommt.
In einem Video (das fischende Auge) VHS, zerlegt er den Olivier Portrat der ja mit dem drachkovitsch system am Ebro eine ganze Kühltruhe voll mit Zanderfilets gefilmt. Stand auf der Truhe Portrat.
Haben ganz schön abgelästert, wie man soviel Fisch entnehmen kann. In der DVD war es dann nicht mehr drin.Auch haben sie die Zander und Welse angeblich in den Ebro besetzt. Zumindest haben sie das in einem Film damals behauptet.


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> PB. Hat das Jiggen/Twistern erfunden.
> 
> ALLE ANDEREN SIND NACHAHMER UND TRITTBRETTFAHRER.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja auch meine Sympathien für Profiblinker und deren Produkte. Und ich lese bei den ersten Posts schon, dass es vielen langgedienten Anglern hier ähnlich geht. Die Produkte sind gut...das Marketing sollten sie lieber lassen.


Aber so, wie du das schreibst, hat das Potential für den Angler Chuck Norris.

Roland angelt nicht- er fängt.
Roland schläft mit einem Kissen unter der Angel.
Wenn Roland ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass. Das Wasser wird Roland...
Wie geht Roland Angeln? – „Du, du und du da drüben auch – sofort rauskommen"


----------



## ae71 (19. Dezember 2022)

Roland ist Chuck Norris


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

Und trotz meiner Sympathien für das überschaubare (aber meines Erachtens eigentlich ausreichende) Programm kann ich meine Verwunderung über gewisse Meinungen des Roland L. nicht verhehlen. Ich habe beispielsweise auch noch lange Jahre an Mono zum Spinnfischen festgehalten. Aber es ist kaum wegzudiskutieren, dass der Kontakt zum Köder mit Geflochtener besser ist. Und sein Rückwärtskurbeln anstatt zu bremsen...nun ja, das haben die Alten früher mit ollen Rileh Rex gemacht, weil die Bremsen unzuverlässig waren...

Andererseits hat er mit gewissen Sachen schon Recht. Das Schwarzbarschmethoden nicht unbedingt für heimische Barsche optimal sind, da ist wohl was dran. Dass er Dropshot nicht mag...nun ja...geht mir auch so, aber ich sehe das eher als persönliche Meinung, dass es fängt, das ist unbestritten. Und dass Faulenzen schlechter als das Jiggen im Roland-Style ist...kommt auf den Tag und den Fisch an. Ähnlich seine Meinung zu No Action Shads...ich fische zwar auch sehr viel lieber Action Shads, muss aber einsehen, dass es Tage gibt, wo es mit weniger Bewegung mehr Fische gibt...

Das Geläster über die Blechpeitsche dagegen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Mit der Quantum Smoke gibt es auch moderne Ruten mit sehr breitem Spektrum und die gilt allgemein als gute Rute...warum also nicht, wenn er damit klarkommt....


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

Und das Farb- und Größensystem von Profiblinker ist in sich tatsächlich einfach und logisch und erspart das Gegrübel, ob ich für Köder XY nun 3/0 oder 4/0 brauche oder doch ein 2/0 reicht...wurde zwar von keinem übernommen, aber innerhalb des "Profiblinker-Universums" ist das so logisch wie einfach...

Also man kann denen nicht vorwerfen, dass sie sich nix bei ihren Sachen gedacht hätten...


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2022)

Das Geläster kauft man sich halt ein wenn man sein eigenes Produkt als das beste der Welt hinstellt und alles andere als Quatsch/ schlecht tituliert und dazu nen richtig abgefahrenen Preis aufruft.
Da gibt's halt genug Leute die bemerken, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Und das Farb- und Größensystem von Profiblinker ist in sich tatsächlich einfach und logisch und erspart das Gegrübel, ob ich für Köder XY nun 3/0 oder 4/0 brauche oder doch ein 2/0 reicht...wurde zwar von keinem übernommen, aber innerhalb des "Profiblinker-Universums" ist das so logisch wie einfach...
> 
> Also man kann denen nicht vorwerfen, dass sie sich nix bei ihren Sachen gedacht hätten...



Und auch der Gedanke, aus zwei Vorschaltspinnern in unterschiedlichen Größen ggf. mit einem Bleikopf plus Drilling einen lauftiefenvariablen (Doppel)spinner zu bauen...der hat was. Sehr durchdachte Nummer, wie ich finde.


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

Die Vorschaltköpfe hab ich schon seit 1992. Die sind durchdacht und benutzerfreundlich.
Es gab ja schon vorher (denke mal schon 40/50er Jahre,)welche . Aber die hatten meist die dreieckige Form  .
 Sicherlich ist das Gummifischangeln in Ami-land erfunden worden.
Die Jungs von Profiblinker haben sich aber n Kopp gemacht und Formen und Farben revolutioniert.


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Profiblinker haben sich aber n Kopp gemacht und Formen und Farben revolutioniert.


Inwiefern?
Attractor ist ja auch nur ein Shad, Turbotail ok, kenne ich aus der Zeit nix vergleichbares, aber die Revolution erkenne ich darin jetzt auch nicht. Der Schaufelschwanz ist oft ziemlich schnell weg und danach fängt das Ding auch nicht schlechter, wie andere Twister ohne Schaufelschwanz übrigens auch.


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

Neid muss man sich erarbeiten.
Mitleid kriegst geschenkt


----------



## Mescalero (19. Dezember 2022)

Rillen mim Lötkolben reingeschmolzen. Oder war das Uli Beyer? Jeder will der Erste gewesen sein.

Ganz ehrlich....mir ist das sowas von egal. 

Die Blinker muss ich dringend mal ausprobieren, für unsere flachen Teiche wie gemacht wie mir scheint.


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2022)

Super Argument.
Solche unbegründeten Statements verstärken bei mir eher den Eindruck, dass es ein vollkommen sinnbefreiter Hype ist.


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Blinker muss ich dringend mal ausprobieren, für unsere flachen Teiche wie gemacht wie mir scheint.


Ein großer Vorteil eines Blinkers ist in meinen Augen die gute Wurfweite gegenüber anderen Ködertypen. Haste bei sonnem dünnem Teil halt nicht, warum dann einen sinkenden Köder nehmen wenn man einen Schwimmwobbler noch viel langsamer und definierter in einer Tiefe führen kann?
Heißt jetzt nicht, dass die Blinker schlecht wären, den Platz in meiner Kiste sehe ich aber tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## alexpp (19. Dezember 2022)

vermesser
Ich hab erstmal gedacht, Du willst mit diesem Thread den Rheinspezie ärgern. Wir müssen bald den Jürgen bitten, dass er ihm regelmäßig Schokolade vorbeibringt.

Und was für Marketing ? Roland L. ist reine Katastrophe. Manche werden mit dem Alter total bescheuert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Blinker muss ich dringend mal ausprobieren, für unsere flachen Teiche wie gemacht wie mir scheint.



Für Flach-Stillwasser und/oder langsame Führung wirklich prima - ich verwende die schon lange sehr gern in diversen Größen.

Durch das dünne Blech halt keine Weitwurf-Wunder und windanfällig. Für mittelschnelle bis starke Strömung auch nix - zu breit und "surfanfällig".

Einen Tod muss man eben sterben.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem die Schwestern maßgeblich dafür gesorgt haben, dass an der Siegmündung ein Angelverbot eingeführt wurde.
Weil sie es natürlich nicht lassen konnten, dort ein bisschen mit den aufsteigenden Lachsen zu spielen.


> "Zwei Männer hatten ihren Fang eigens für ein Anglermagazin per Video und Fotostrecke aufgezeichnet." Dabei sei es den Tierquälern darum gegangen, den "Drill", den Kampf des Fisches vom Anbiss bis zum Kescher, zu verlängern.











						Bezirksregierung untersagt Angeln an Siegmündung
					

Von Axel VogelNIEDERKASSEL. Werner Kramer, Vorsitzender des ASV Mondorf hat eines der schönsten Reviere in der Region vor der Haustür. Zwischen Siegmündung und Fährufer gibt es viele Stellen, wo Kramer und seine rund 180 Vereinskollegen ihre Angeln na




					ga.de
				




Seit dem gibt es von mir Boykott, da kann der Kram auch noch so gut sein.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Super Argument.
> Solche unbegründeten Statements verstärken bei mir eher den Eindruck, dass es ein vollkommen sinnbefreiter Hype ist.



Ich vermute, du beziehst dich auf den Part mit dem erarbeiteten Neid? 

Aber Hype? Welchem Hype? Der moderne Influencer oder auch die moderne Angelhure  würde doch nicht mal einen Attractor anbinden, wenn es der einzige Köder auf einer einsamen Insel wäre...sonst gibt es Haue vom Sponsor   ...


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachdem die Schwestern maßgeblich dafür gesorgt haben, dass an der Siegmündung ein Angelverbot eingeführt wurde.
> Weil sie es natürlich nicht lassen konnten, dort ein bisschen mit den aufsteigenden Lachsen zu spielen.
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es dazu mehr Hintergrundinfos? Ich sehe den Bezug zu Profiblinker (noch) nicht. Waren das welche von denen oder die selbst? Aber die machen doch sonst soviel her mit C&R und so... da passt es nun gar nicht, gezielt auf Lachse zu angeln? Zumal sie mit dem Video ja kaum "Werbung" hätten machen können?


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2022)

Die Attraktoren laufen schon gut, brauchen aber für meinen Geschmack recht viel Blei, damit sie dieses tun (vor allem die großen Modelle; unter 10 g tut sich bei denen quasi nichts - Shallow Screw ohne Blei geht gar nicht. Also nicht sonderlich flachwasser-freundlich.).

Und der Paddelschwanz geht gern mal flöten.


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich vermute, du beziehst dich auf den Part mit dem erarbeiteten Neid?


Jo, ich habe ja konkret gefragt wo sich die Revolutionen verstecken.
Habe mir sowas erhofft wie "vorher gab es Gummiköder nur in weiß und gelb" oder "nur in Größe zum Stichlingangeln" oder "nur in Whacky-worm-form" oder so.
Stattdessen kommt nen nichtssagender Kommentar.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu mehr Hintergrundinfos? Ich sehe den Bezug zu Profiblinker (noch) nicht.


Es gab dazu auch einen Artikel in der Kölner Rundschau, der aber inzwischen wohl nicht mehr zu finden ist.
Fakt ist, sie sind mehrmals (mindestens zwei mal) bei ihrem Tun gesehen worden und als sie damit noch in der Zeitung standen, weil sie angezeigt wurden, wurde dort das Angeln verboten.
Wie so oft, wenige machen ihre eigenen Regeln, viele andere müssen dann mit den Einschränkungen leben.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> vermesser
> Ich hab erstmal gedacht, Du willst mit diesem Thread den Rheinspezie ärgern. Wir müssen bald den Jürgen bitten, dass er ihm regelmäßig Schokolade vorbeibringt.
> 
> Und was für Marketing ? Roland L. ist reine Katastrophe. Manche werden mit dem Alter total bescheuert.



Nein tatsächlich wollte ich niemanden provozieren. Ich stelle nur fest, dass es sehr kontroverse Meinungen zu Profiblinker gibt, aber fast jeder doch irgendwie was von denen in der Box hat und seien es nur die Snaps...


----------



## Matthias_R (19. Dezember 2022)

Der YT-Zoff mit den beiden Berliner Fernsehanglern ist ja ziemlich abgefahren.
Auch wenn man diese trash-Youtuber nicht mag (was ich gut verstehen kann), sollte man sachlich bleiben und schauen, daß man keinen allzugroßen Bullshit erzählt.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> daß man keinen allzugroßen Bullshit erzählt.


vor allem nicht wenn man den Fisch am Haken hat, die Rute im Ast festklemmt und dann erst mal die Kamera holen geht.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> vor allem nicht wenn man den Fisch am Haken hat, die Rute im Ast festklemmt und dann erst mal die Kamera holen geht.


so sieht es aus und habe daher nie wieder was angeschaut auch wenn sich andere immer wieder mal das Maul verreißen über Robert L. wenn da was verbockt wurde.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Waidbruder (19. Dezember 2022)

Oh Oh... Soll ich jetzt beim Kauf eines Gummiköders auch noch berücksichtigen wer dahintersteckt und ob mir dessen Charakter gefällt? 

Ich kenne den Profiblinker- also den Blinker jetzt -aus Mitte der 80er Jahre und der war echt fängig. Ob und was da zu dem Zeitpunkt schon an weiterem Tackle dieser Firma auf dem Markt war, da muss ich passen...


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Oh Oh... Soll ich jetzt beim Kauf eines Gummiköders auch noch berücksichtigen wer dahintersteckt und ob mir dessen Charakter gefällt?
> 
> Ich kenne den Profiblinker- also den Blinker jetzt -aus Mitte der 80er Jahre und der war echt fängig. Ob und was da zu dem Zeitpunkt schon an weiterem Tackle dieser Firma auf dem Markt war, da muss ich passen...


Genau oder halt Dir wenigstens den Mund zu;-))


----------



## Ti-it (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Blinker muss ich dringend mal ausprobieren, für unsere flachen Teiche wie gemacht wie mir scheint.


Der einfache Blinker ohne Aufkleber war an meinem Flüsschen der absolut beste Spinnköder auf Hecht. Und meine Freunde und ich hatten als Jugendliche viel ausprobiert. Da konnte weder Mepps noch Gummifisch nur ansatzweise mithalten.

Jetzt fische ich ja so gut wie nicht mehr mit der Spinnrute. Meine Kumpels nur noch Gummifisch, da Zielfisch Nr. 1 der Zander ist.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der immer noch genauso fängt.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Rillen mim Lötkolben reingeschmolzen. Oder war das Uli Beyer? Jeder will der Erste gewesen sein.



Die Rillen mit dem Lötkolben war 1995 Uli Beyer und daraus ist mit DreamTackle (Beyer + Gerlinger) der Slottershad entstanden der in den USA gefertigt wurde.
Der SlotterShad wie auch der ProfiBlinker ist noch immer am Markt also werden sie weiterhin erfolgreich sein. Ein Produkt das sich so lange am Markt hält braucht sicher nicht zu komentiert werden da es sich bereits etabliert hat. Am Beispiel von Uli Beyers SlotterShad sieht man das in seiner letzten Profiliga was er mitgemacht hat........mit was hat er gefangen......genau mit dem Slotti wobei der immer nicht ganz gezeigt wird. 

Für mich war der Attractor immer zu weich und der Schwanz war sehr schnell weg von dem her war mir die härte Mischung mit dem größeren Schaufelschwanz des Slottershad lieber. *Es ist wie bei allem reine Geschmackssache und vertrauen in den Köder.*


----------



## Ti-it (20. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ein großer Vorteil eines Blinkers ist in meinen Augen die gute Wurfweite gegenüber anderen Ködertypen. Haste bei sonnem dünnem Teil halt nicht, warum dann einen sinkenden Köder nehmen wenn man einen Schwimmwobbler noch viel langsamer und definierter in einer Tiefe führen kann?
> Heißt jetzt nicht, dass die Blinker schlecht wären, den Platz in meiner Kiste sehe ich aber tatsächlich nicht.


Ich bin der Meinung, es kommt schlicht und ergreifend auf das Gewässer an. Wobbler ging damals bei uns kaum was. Einen hatten wir der fing. Der war damals bei Zebco im Programm und war von JJ Lures. Ich glaube das sind Australier. Dieser hatte eine spitze Schaufel bzw konnte zwischen spitz und rund gewechselt werden. Die Spitze fing. Hier lief der Wobbler extrem aggressiv. Der Zappelphilipp von MK Balzer ist dem Aussehen nach fast ein 1 zu 1 Clone davon. Getestet habe ich ihn noch nicht.
Ich trau mich wetten, dass im direkten Vergleich an meinem Fluss der Profiblinker jeden Wobbler nass macht.

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen möchte. Gewässerkenntnis und Gewässererfahrung steht über allem.
Eine Pauschalaussage, welche auf alle Gewässer zutrifft, würde ich definitiv nicht treffen wollen.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Rillen mim Lötkolben reingeschmolzen. Oder war das Uli Beyer? Jeder will der Erste gewesen sein.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich....mir ist das sowas von egal.
> 
> Die Blinker muss ich dringend mal ausprobieren, für unsere flachen Teiche wie gemacht wie mir scheint.


Nein. 
Uli B. Hat die Idee mit den Rillen lediglich in der chinesischen Billig-Massenproduktion umgesetzt. 
Diese Idee hatte ein Anderer. 
Herr B. hat da lediglich "mit den Augen gestohlen" 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachdem die Schwestern maßgeblich dafür gesorgt haben, dass an der Siegmündung ein Angelverbot eingeführt wurde.
> Weil sie es natürlich nicht lassen konnten, dort ein bisschen mit den aufsteigenden Lachsen zu spielen.
> 
> 
> ...


Sagen wir mal so - an der Mündung gab es echten Raubbau durch wildernde Angler, die gezielt Salmoniden befischten und mitnahmen/töteten. 
Darunter ganzjährig geschützte Großsalmoniden wie den Lachs. 
Was P. B. da gedreht hat, war nich einwandfrei... Hat letztendlich aber zur längst fälligen Sperrung des Gebietes für wildernde "Angler" geführt. 
Für die geschützten Arten nich das Schlechteste - oder? 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2022)

Echt jetzt? 

Da was positives rauszuziehen hat was. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was P. B. da gedreht hat, war nich einwandfrei... Hat letztendlich aber zur längst fälligen Sperrung des Gebietes für wildernde "Angler" geführt.
> Für die geschützten Arten nich das Schlechteste - oder?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hat letztendlich aber zur längst fälligen Sperrung des Gebietes für wildernde "Angler" geführt.
> Für die geschützten Arten nich das Schlechteste - oder?


Na ja, ein zeitlich begrenztes Verbot für die ca. 8 Wochen wo mit dem Aufstieg zu rechnen ist, hätte es auch getan.
Aber es wird eben die Radikallösung hierzulande bevorzugt!
Wie schon gesagt, waren die beiden maßgeblich beteiligt, durch ihre Mediengeilheit noch gestützt, da interessieren mich die namenlosen Schänder erst mal nicht!
Sollten die Zwei nicht auch durch ihre Präsenz eine Vorbildfunktion haben?
Diese haben sie jetzt, spätestens seit dem Vorfall, aber im negativen Sinne.
Wie schon weiter vorne gesagt, ich kaufe nichts mehr von den Spackos!

Jürgen


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Herr B. hat da lediglich "mit den Augen gestohlen"
> R. S.


Ähnlich wie die "Erfindung" des Mann's Action Shads. Um die, schon erwähnten, Abrisse der Attractor Paddels zu verschmerzen und aus Ersparnisgründen, haben wir damals mit dem Lötkolben die Sichelschwänze alter Twister an die schwanzlosen Korpusse der Attractoren "angebraten". Siehe da, eine ganze Weile später wurde dann der Action Shad von Mann's kreiert. Die "Erfindung" wurde wohl auch einem deutschen Angler zugeschrieben, dessen Name mir leider entfallen ist.
Um aber beim Thema zu bleiben, ick hab da noch einen kleinen Attractor in einer ganz bestimmten Farbe im Einsatz der, nach kochen im Wasserbad und nachkleben des Schwanzpaddels, für mich einer der besten Barschköder überhaupt ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> 
> Da was positives rauszuziehen hat was.


Und noch was Positives :
Gezeigt hatte P. B. Den Fang dort eines kleinen Lachses auf Spinner mit orangenem Fransen am Drilling.
Und diesen schonend zurückgesetzt.
Der Text von Roland L. dabei in die Kamera war sinngemäß : "Wer einen solchen Fisch (Lachs) NICHT ZURÜCKSETZT, fügt der Angelfischerei einen Schaden von mehreren Tausend DM. Zu."
Begründet hatte er das mit den hohen WiederansiedelungsKosten.

ES WURDEN VON P. B. Zwar einige wenige Salmoniden da gefangen , allerdings ALLE SCHONEND ZURÜCKGESETZT.

Trotzdem war das so nicht ok, weil es gezielte Angelei auf ganzjährig geschützte Arten war.

DIE"RAPFEN ANGLER", die da auf "Rapfen und Barsch" angeblich aus waren und die Lachse und Meerforellen zum Auto geschleppt haben, die waren auch bißchen schlecht für das Wiederansiedlungsprojekt - ODER??

R. S.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe damals auch diese endlos Videos von den beiden geschaut, wo ich einerseits dachte, ok, die habens drauf.
Andererseits mir aber an den Kopf gepackt habe, dass Dissen anderer Angler, wie z.B. damals Oliver Portrat, hat mich schon nachdenklich gemacht?
Krass und für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, fand ich die Marotte beim Drill rückwärts zu kurbeln.
Der Hammer war aber, als sie auf Belugastöre geangelt haben, mit ihren völlig überforderten Karpfenrollen, mit Heckbremse.
Immerhin hat dieser Roland L. damals das Kunststück vollbracht, eine geschrottete Rolle, mitten im Drill zu tauschen.
Übrigens habe ich immer noch ein paar Restbestände (Attractor) aus alten Zeiten und diese werden auch noch aufgebraucht.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nein.
> Uli B. Hat die Idee mit den Rillen lediglich in der chinesischen Billig-Massenproduktion umgesetzt.
> Diese Idee hatte ein Anderer.
> Herr B. hat da lediglich "mit den Augen gestohlen"
> ...



Und wer hatte die Idee?

Ich meine, man muss kein Einstein sein, um auf die Idee zu kommen, den Schwanz durch Vergrößerung des Tellers oder durch Ausdünnen des Materials beweglicher zu machen?! ist doch beim Kopyto auch so. Wer hat es denn nun erfunden?


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie die "Erfindung" des Mann's Action Shads. Um die, schon erwähnten, Abrisse der Attractor Paddels zu verschmerzen und aus Ersparnisgründen, haben wir damals mit dem Lötkolben die Sichelschwänze alter Twister an die schwanzlosen Korpusse der Attractoren "angebraten". Siehe da, eine ganze Weile später wurde dann der Action Shad von Mann's kreiert. Die "Erfindung" wurde wohl auch einem deutschen Angler zugeschrieben, dessen Name mir leider entfallen ist.
> Um aber beim Thema zu bleiben, ick hab da noch einen kleinen Attractor in einer ganz bestimmten Farbe im Einsatz der, nach kochen im Wasserbad und nachkleben des Schwanzpaddels, für mich einer der besten Barschköder überhaupt ist.



Der Action Shad wiederum sieht aus wie eine Sandra? Und wie der Zandertail von PB...Fischkörper mit Sichelschwanz....


----------



## ae71 (20. Dezember 2022)

Das mit dem Mann`s shad war Dietmar Issaiasch.
Zumindest hat er das mal erzählt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Und wer hatte die Idee?
> 
> Ich meine, man muss kein Einstein sein, um auf die Idee zu kommen, den Schwanz durch Vergrößerung des Tellers oder durch Ausdünnen des Materials beweglicher zu machen?! ist doch beim Kopyto auch so. Wer hat es denn nun erfunden?


Ich.

Damals hatte ich damit begonnen, 2 Einsparungen mit der Rasierklinge in das letzte Drittel der Gummi Fische zu "schnitzen".
Aber nich lange.
Das Lauf verhalten besserte sich nicht, sondern änderte sich nur von Zittern des Tellers hin zum lahmen "Wedeln" des gesamten hinteren Bereiches.

Ein sogn. "Slotter" Shad insbesondere bei weicher Mischung is vergleichsweise unfängig.
Ja, der letzte Dreck.

Das mit dem Mann's Twistershad dürfte wohl der vom Hörensagen "TotZanderdriller" mit der Pläät gewesen sein.
Die Dinger waren auch Müll und viel zu weich.

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Der Action Shad wiederum sieht aus wie eine Sandra? Und wie der Zandertail von PB...Fischkörper mit Sichelschwanz....


Nein, 
der is ne schlabbrige Shad-Kopie der ursprünglichen Profiblinker-Shadform mit zu schmalem Rücken und nem zu kleinen, angepappten Twisterschwanz. 

R. S.


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Nur mal theoretisch, ab von Profiblinker: Kann es sein, dass das Thema Gummis einfach "ausentwickelt" ist? Es gibt Gummifische, Twister (letztendlich sind auch viele "Creatures" nur eine Art Twister mit Beinen, ebenso wie Krebse häufig twisterähnlich sind) und Mischformen wie die Sandra, die Action Shad und sonstwas...und dann gibt es noch Tubes, die gab es aber auch schon anno dutt als "Fransentwister" oder auch "Kragentwister"...

Den Rest entscheidet auf Seiten der Anbieter Marketing und auf Seiten der Abnehmer dann die Affinität zur Werbung und zu Neuigkeiten. In Bezug auf den Fangerfolg ist m.E. die Gewässerkenntnis des Anglers, der richtige Köder zur richtigen Zeit und auch ein wenig ein glückliches Händchen entscheidend. Weniger der Köder an sich. 

Worauf ich hinaus will- ein Sebastian Hänel könnte auch mit Profiblinker-Gummis vermutlich überragend Zander fangen. Ein Roland L. würde auch mit Kopytos nicht weniger fangen...ein Uli Beyer mag ja gern seinen Slottershad nutzen und promoten, würde aber auch mit Gummis von Fox fangen...usw. usw...


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

Nein, 
würde der Hänel nicht. 

Der Attraktor lebt von der "Fall Zeit", 
Die ist bei der sogn. ( Zitat P. B.) 
Anfängermethode extrem verkürzt. 
Das mag von hohen Objekten wie bspw. Angeln von Kaimauern noch geradeso gehen, weil der Winkel da steil ist, versagt aber bei flacherem Winkel am bspw. Seeufer. 
Da muss mal als "Faulenzer" auf die gewünschte Absinkphase extrem verzichten und ein Attraktor wäre Rel. AttrakTOT.

R.S.


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde es immer wieder belustigend wie sich hier Einige aus Hörensagen und Mutmassungen ihr Fazit basteln.
Ich habe 23 Jahre im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis gewohnt und habe in Sieg und Rhein gefischt.
Durch Vereinsarbeit kenne ich einige der Umstände .
Das Verbot in der Siegmündung zu Angeln geht darauf zurück , daß es leider Angler gab ,welche regelmässig in dem Bereich versuchten aufsteigende Lachse und Meerforellen zu haken.
Ich kenne die Herren Cunz und Lindner und habe mich bei Besatz-Abfischmassnahmen mit ihnen unterhalten . Unser Gewässerwart war hauptberuflich mit Abfisch -Besatz und Pflegemassnahmen im Bereich Sieg -Agger-Bröl tätig. Die grössten Nutzniesser und somit Schädiger des Rhein-Lachsprogramms sind Holl.und irländische Fischer. Die Einen ,weil sie aufsteigende Lachse mit Stellnetzen im Rheinmündungsbereich fangen und die anderen weil sie im Bereich der irischen See Lachse fangen, obwohl ihre Väter die Lachsfangrechte schon in den 90er Jahren zu sehr opulenten Preisen an den European Salmond Fond verkauft haben.

Also den Herren Lorkowski und Ligieri dieses Verbot in die Schuhe zu schieben ist ja direkt Portrait like.
Weil wir Grad bei bei dieser Personalie sind. Jeder der diesen Herren in Schutz nimmt sollte sich mal mit seinem journalistischem Werdegang befassen.
Zuerst,drehte er Reportagen und Berichte,die sich gegen das Angeln wandten.  Dabei arbeitete er oft mit ziemlich unsauberen Methoden. Seine Fischräubereien und Zanderverkäufe  sind noch dazu zu benennen.
Sein Auftreten in diversen Angelzeitschriften sind auch ein Grund, warum ich keine mehr kaufe.


----------



## ae71 (20. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, ausentwickelt würde ich nicht sagen, es entstehen ja immer mehr sehr naturgetreue Gummifische, wie von Savage Gear (Real Trout und die anderen 4D), also und dann von anderen Firmen mittlerweile auch (Fox Replicant Perch).
Ich glaube da geht die Zukunft hin. Was wahrscheinlich  ist , das mehr dieses BioGummizeugs machen , so wie Mobisoftbaits. Gesündere Gummis.
Ich frag mich gerade ob Kondome auch krebseregende Weichmacher haben? Wäre evtl. ein Grund warum soviele Menschen Krebs dann bekommen? 
Ha und weil der Papst es nicht erlaubt und die Afrikaner somit nicht benutzen kriegen die kein Krebs. Nur wir modernen Gottlosen kriegens weil wir verhüten!


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich habe 23 Jahre im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis gewohnt und habe in Sieg und Rhein gefischt.


Wenn du mich meinst, zufällig bin ich in der Region aufgewachsen und habe schon dort gefischt, als du noch irgendwo im Osten ansässig warst.
Damals war allerdings ein Lachs 2000 Programm noch nicht erfunden.

Jürgen


----------



## Ti-it (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Nur mal theoretisch, ab von Profiblinker: Kann es sein, dass das Thema Gummis einfach "ausentwickelt" ist? Es gibt Gummifische, Twister (letztendlich sind auch viele "Creatures" nur eine Art Twister mit Beinen, ebenso wie Krebse häufig twisterähnlich sind) und Mischformen wie die Sandra, die Action Shad und sonstwas...und dann gibt es noch Tubes, die gab es aber auch schon anno dutt als "Fransentwister" oder auch "Kragentwister"...
> 
> Den Rest entscheidet auf Seiten der Anbieter Marketing und auf Seiten der Abnehmer dann die Affinität zur Werbung und zu Neuigkeiten. In Bezug auf den Fangerfolg ist m.E. die Gewässerkenntnis des Anglers, der richtige Köder zur richtigen Zeit und auch ein wenig ein glückliches Händchen entscheidend. Weniger der Köder an sich.
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will- ein Sebastian Hänel könnte auch mit Profiblinker-Gummis vermutlich überragend Zander fangen. Ein Roland L. würde auch mit Kopytos nicht weniger fangen...ein Uli Beyer mag ja gern seinen Slottershad nutzen und promoten, würde aber auch mit Gummis von Fox fangen...usw. usw...


Das sehe ich ähnlich. 
Aber wo ist es denn einfacher was Neues zu kreieren als am Kunstködermarkt?! Andere Farbe, andere Form, Material etc. 
Dann als die neue Wunderwaffe anpreisen und ein paar Monate später kommt der nächste Köder. So läuft halt das System. Bei Ruten und Rollen ist das nicht ganz so einfach. Diese sind ja nicht maßgebend verantwortlich für den Fischanbiss und die Masse bleibt vllt somit doch beim alten Stecken und denkt sich, "der Köder da kann ich auch mit der Handraspel rein ziehen und es knallt".

Hier mal ein Zitat aus Tag Barnes Buch "Das Auffinden und Beangeln kleiner Fischgründe" aus dem Jahr 1965. Seite 87
"Mögen künstliche Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler noch so verlockend aussehen und noch so kunstgerecht geführt werden, gegen einen toten Fisch als Spinn-, Tunk- oder Wobbel-Köder kommen sie nicht an. Zweifellos würden in einer Saison doppelt so viele Hechte gefangen werden, wenn man anstatt der vielen Kunstköder ausschließlich tote Fischchen verwendete."

Darüber kann man sich nun jetzt auch wieder streiten und man kann es auch als alten Hut abtun. 
Für mich prägend ist allerdings die Aussage an sich. Sowas wird man von heutigen Buch und Beitragsautoren definitiv nicht mehr lesen. Warum wohl?! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2022)

ae71 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade ob Kondome auch krebseregende Weichmacher haben?


Nö, haben sie nicht deshalb sind sie ja auch aus Latex.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nein,
> würde der Hänel nicht.
> 
> Der Attraktor lebt von der "Fall Zeit",



Und wovon lebt der Kauli??? Doch ebenso von der Absinkphase? Oder verstehe ich deinen Post falsch?


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zitat aus Tag Barnes Buch "Das Auffinden und Beangeln kleiner Fischgründe" aus dem Jahr 1965. Seite 87
> "Mögen künstliche Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler noch so verlockend aussehen und noch so kunstgerecht geführt werden, gegen einen toten Fisch als Spinn-, Tunk- oder Wobbel-Köder kommen sie nicht an. Zweifellos würden in einer Saison doppelt so viele Hechte gefangen werden, wenn man anstatt der vielen Kunstköder ausschließlich tote Fischchen verwendete."
> 
> Darüber kann man sich nun jetzt auch wieder streiten und man kann es auch als alten Hut abtun.
> Für mich prägend ist allerdings die Aussage an sich. Sowas wird man von heutigen Buch und Beitragsautoren definitiv nicht mehr lesen. Warum wohl?!



Der Punkt ist interessant, allerdings würde ich ihm teilweise widersprechen. Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern lebt davon, dass es einfach und effektiv ist und keine Vorbereitungszeit und keine Köderbeschaffung erfordert. Und pro Zeiteinheit viel Fläche nach hungrigen Fischen absucht.

Dass ein toter Fisch am System sehr fängig sein kann, da er das beste beider Welten kombiniert, wurde mir auch schon live vorgeführt. Umgerechnet auf Zeit fing ich aber mehr oder weniger gleich viel. Eh der Köfiangler seinen Fisch ans System gepobelt hat, ihn befestigt hat und und und hab ich 20 Würfe hinter mir. Und wirklich lang halt ein Köfi selbst gesalzen leider nicht. Die Zeit für die Beschaffung der Fische in passender Größe lass ich mal außen vor. 

Außerdem kann man ihn mehr oder weniger nur ruhend anbieten oder halt zupfen. Möglichkeiten wie ein Chatterbait oder ähnliches bietet der Köfi nicht oder er hat dann keinen Vorteil...

Die Überlegenheit des Köfis wird immer wieder gern propagiert, gern auch von älteren Anglern und häufig auf lebige Fische bezogen...wirklich praktisch bestätigt worden ist mir das eher selten bis nie.

Grundsätzlich hat der Autor aber Recht- zumindest vergleichbare Fänge zu dem ganzen bunten Gerödel sind mit einem kompetenten Einsatz des Köfis mit Sicherheit drin. Häufig mangelt es daran ja. Toter Fisch an Pose vor Baum oder toter Fisch an Drilling und Blei raus in den See ist halt so mäßig effektiv, während die (wenigen) Spezis mit System durchaus richtig gut fangen. Doppelt so gut halte ich beim heutigen Stand der Köder für fraglich.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nein.
> Uli B. Hat die Idee mit den Rillen lediglich in der chinesischen Billig-Massenproduktion umgesetzt.
> Diese Idee hatte ein Anderer.
> Herr B. hat da lediglich "mit den Augen gestohlen"
> ...





vermesser schrieb:


> Und wer hatte die Idee?
> 
> Ich meine, man muss kein Einstein sein, um auf die Idee zu kommen, den Schwanz durch Vergrößerung des Tellers oder durch Ausdünnen des Materials beweglicher zu machen?! ist doch beim Kopyto auch so. Wer hat es denn nun erfunden?



Laut Uli Beyers Bericht in der F&F hatte er sich die Idee von Polnischen Anglern abgeschaut die mit Messern Rillen in ihre Gummifische gemacht haben, zuhause angekommen machte er das selbe mit den Lötkolben. Die Produktion der SlotterShad kam zur damaligen Zeit aus den USA nicht aus China. Es mag sein das Herr Beyer das gestohlen hat doch in Deutschland war es der erste Massenhergestellte mit Rillen.


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst, zufällig bin ich in der Region aufgewachsen und habe schon dort gefischt, als du noch irgendwo im Osten ansässig warst.
> Damals war allerdings ein Lachs 2000 Programm noch nicht erfunden.
> 
> Jürgen


Ja und. Was willst Du mir damit sagen ?
Kann sich niemand seinen Geburtsort aussuchen.
Aber die Orte wo er tätig ist schon.
Und Du musst nicht immer alles auf Dich beziehen. Ich meinte die Schreiber ,welche reflexartig bellen.
Fühlst Du Dich getroffen ?
Nur weil Du mit Herrn Hopp mal ein Bier getrunken hast , hast Du nicht dessen Scharfsinn.
Ich habe paar mal mit Wolle Petri Bier getrunken, versuche aber nicht, Schlager zu singen.

Der Thread ist ja nun zum allgemeinen Gummithread geworden.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich habe paar mal mit Wolle Petri Bier getrunken, versuche aber nicht, Schlager zu singen.


Nicht mal heimlich?
Das kann ich nur schwer glauben.


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nicht mal heimlich?
> Das kann ich nur schwer glauben.


Nöö ich hab's eher mit Rockballaden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Und wovon lebt der Kauli??? Doch ebenso von der Absinkphase? Oder verstehe ich deinen Post falsch?


Der Kauli ist nicht so abhängig von der Länge der Fallzeit, weil dieses SparGummi viel weniger Masse hat, einen winzigen Schwanzteller und eine schmale Schwanzwurzel. 
Somit sendet er kaum "ÜberReize" durch Bewegung aus und durch das vglw. lahme Ankurbeln ist die Sprungkurve flach. 

Das sind vergleichsweise Keine besonders fängigen Komponenten. 

R. S.


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Also um das mal aufzugleisen, das ist ja hier ein Gezicke wie bei den kleinen Weibern der Lütten in Klasse  : Mir ging es tatsächlich vorrangig um die Qualität der Produkte und ob die außer mir noch jemand nutzt...denn wirklich Werbung macht Profiblinker nicht, die Sachen hängen auch nicht in großer Auswahl in den Läden und eine "Kultmarke" wie Nays sind sie nicht und irgendein "Programm" alá Lieblingsköder haben sie auch nicht...


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von von den Produkten (und meinetwegen auch von den Herren dahinter)?


vermesser, warum war Dein Eröffnungspost so provozierend ?
Hättest lieber mal im allgemeinen Gummithread bleiben sollen.

Wie war das mit dem Zauberlehrling?
...Die ich rief ,die Geister.....


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Kauli ist nicht so abhängig von der Länge der Fallzeit, weil dieses SparGummi viel weniger Masse hat, einen winzigen Schwanzteller und eine schmale Schwanzwurzel.
> Somit sendet er kaum "ÜberReize" durch Bewegung aus und durch das vglw. lahme Ankurbeln ist die Sprungkurve flach.
> 
> Das sind vergleichsweise Keine besonders fängigen Komponenten.
> ...



Ach so. Aber da haben wir einen Punkt, den ich bei Profiblinker nicht verstehe: Roland L. hetzt gegen die "Spargummis". Dass die aber in bestimmten Situationen von Vorteil sind, ignoriert er komplett. Konkret: Beim Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee brauch ich mit einem Möhrchen oder einem anderen "Spargummi" weniger Blei und krieg ihn schneller an den Grund als die vergleichsweise breitflächigen Riptoren...daneben fliegt Möhrchen auch noch besser...

Ein wenig ist das bei Profiblinker auch "Ham wa schon immer so gemacht, da könnte ja jeder kommen und was ändern!"...

Wie gesagt, ich habe relativ viel von denen, aber manches haben sie schlicht nicht...und erklären es für unnötig.


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> vermesser, warum war Dein Eröffnungspost so provozierend ?
> Hättest lieber mal im allgemeinen Gummithread bleiben sollen.
> 
> Wie war das mit dem Zauberlehrling?
> ...Die ich rief ,die Geister.....


 
Ehrlich gesagt war mir zwar bekannt, dass die Videos von PB umstritten sind, grade die neuen. Aber dass die ganze Firma bzw. die Einstellungen dazu offensichtlich das Potential eines "Bier- und Popcorn" Threads hat, war mir nicht bewusst...es ist *ein* Anbieter von Gummizeugs. Ein alteingesenner, einer der Sachen hat, die schwer zu kriegen sind...aber nur Angelzeug...


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ein alteingesenner, einer der Sachen hat, die schwer zu kriegen sind...aber nur Angelzeug...



* Wen meinste hiermit ?
*
Ist Atzelike Dein Post.


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Aber um auf den "provozierenden" Eingangspost zurück zu kommen: Warum polarisiert diese Firma so? Das ist ja Zeck 2.0...bzw. eher 1.0...PB gibts länger. Wobei Zeck hauptsächlich polarisiert (zumindest in meinem Umfeld) weil vieles reines Badge Engineering ist, dass halt subjektiv nervend (es gab da so Youtube "Stars") beworben wurde...

PB ist zumindest innovativ (gewesen)....


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> * Wen meinste hiermit ?*
> 
> Ist Atzelike Dein Post.



Frage: Was ist Atzelike? Dieses Wort ist mir unbekannt.

Ich meinte, es ist ist ein Anbieter von Angelzeug, der einige Sachen hat, die ich gern nutze und anderswo nicht bekomme, beispielsweise die Vorschaltspinner in unterschiedlichen Größen. Die Firma gibt es schon länger, das meinte ich mit alteingesessen. 

Und ich verstehe an manchen Stellen die Emotionalität nicht, die ich anscheinend unbewusst lostrat. Es ist nur ein Anbieter von Angelzeug. Allerdings einer, der ein Gesicht hat, im Vergleich zu anderen großen und eher anonymen Anbietern wie meinetwegen Fox, mit denen man allenfalls irgendeinen Teamangler verbindet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Also um das mal aufzugleisen, das ist ja hier ein Gezicke wie bei den kleinen Weibern der Lütten in Klasse  : Mir ging es tatsächlich vorrangig um die Qualität der Produkte und ob die außer mir noch jemand nutzt...denn wirklich Werbung macht Profiblinker nicht, die Sachen hängen auch nicht in großer Auswahl in den Läden und eine "Kultmarke" wie Nays sind sie nicht und irgendein "Programm" alá Lieblingsköder haben sie auch nicht...


Dann kauf doch mal einen Schwung China-Blech-WirbelKarabiner von bspw. suxxess.

Daneben legst Du dann P. B. Wirbel Karabiner in vergleichbarer Größe. Da ist schon per Auge was zu sehen!?
Anschließend machst Du dann einen Zugtest, indem Du die Karabiner einhakst, an beiden Wirbel Körpern stamme Schnur anknotest und ziehst, bis ein "Qualitätsprodukt" bricht.

Welches wird das dann sein?
Das ChinaBlech?

Schon die KarabinerVarianten von P. B. sind überlegen.

R. S.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ja und. Was willst Du mir damit sagen ?
> Kann sich niemand seinen Geburtsort aussuchen.


Ich wollte dich nicht wegen deiner Herkunft angreifen, sondern nur etwas dagegen setzen, weil du ja deine Anwesenheit von 23 Jahren so betonst.
Außerdem denke ich, dass nur ich gemeint sein kann, weil du ja im Fortlauf die schon damals von Profiblinker in die Welt gesetzten Märchen, von Kühltruhen mit Zandern z.B., aufgreifst.
Dieses sind ihnen übrigens damals gerichtlich untersagt worden!
Immerhin war ich ja der Einzige, welcher bisher überhaupt den Namen Oliver Portrat erwähnt hat.
So jetzt will ich dir noch etwas verraten, ich bin in einem Dorf mit dem Namen "Fischenich" aufgewachsen, zumindest die ersten Lebensjahre, ist ja auch nicht so schmeichelhaft für einen Angler?

Jürgen


----------



## alexpp (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt war mir zwar bekannt, dass die Videos von PB umstritten sind, grade die neuen. Aber dass die ganze Firma bzw. die Einstellungen dazu offensichtlich das Potential eines "Bier- und Popcorn" Threads hat, war mir nicht bewusst...es ist *ein* Anbieter von Gummizeugs. Ein alteingesenner, einer der Sachen hat, die schwer zu kriegen sind...aber nur Angelzeug...


Wirklich ehrlich? Du bist doch auch im BA unterwegs, bspw. den dortigen Thread etwa nicht mitbekommen?
Und Nays schon fast ne Kultmarke? Naja, für mich nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ich bin in einem Dorf mit dem Namen "Fischenich" aufgewachsen, zumindest die ersten Lebensjahre, ist ja auch nicht so schmeichelhaft für einen Angler?
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

bei Hürth ?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> bei Hürth ?


Genau da!

Jürgen


----------



## ae71 (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube da sind wir uns alle einig das Profiblinker einiges an gutem Material hat!
Sie waren in vielen bereichen Entwickler mit guten Ideen.
Für damalige Zeiten haben sie gute Videos gemacht und es wurde dabei auch viel erklärt. 

Für die kommentare in den neuen Youtube Videos ist es nicht so dolle.
Ich glaube das im Alter man etwas Sturköpfiger wird. Erkennt man bei sich selbst doch auch.
Soll keine Entschuldigung sein, da Micha ja, seinem Kumpel evtl. sagen sollte, daß es besser ist für die Vermarktung, wenn er mit dem gelabber aufhören sollte.
Muß aber zugeben die neuen Filme haben auch wahrheitspotential. 
Die toten Zander und Barsche am Ufer, und das die Vertikalangelei  auf über 10m Tiefe nicht das wahre für die Fische ist, sollte auch ruhig gesagt werden.
Wenn er sieht wie die an den Tiefen Stellen die angeln  und fangen und Foto und releasen. Tja kann man sich, wenn man die toten Fische dann findet nicht amused sein.
Das wird bei den ganzen Teamanglern häufig nicht erwähnt. In der letzten Zeit kommt da so erkärungen das man die Fische doch besser im Wasser abhaken sollte, wegen der Schleimschicht bzw. das die kleinen Zander megaempfindlich sind, da tut sich was. 

Vielleicht liegts ja doch am Roland das die Umdenken!


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Also um das mal aufzugleisen, *das ist ja hier ein Gezicke wie bei den kleinen Weibern* der Lütten in Klasse  : Mir ging es tatsächlich vorrangig um die Qualität der Produkte und ob die außer mir noch jemand nutzt...denn wirklich Werbung macht Profiblinker nicht, die Sachen hängen auch nicht in großer Auswahl in den Läden und eine "Kultmarke" wie Nays sind sie nicht und irgendein "Programm" alá Lieblingsköder haben sie auch nicht...


Kiek doch bei BA rin, da wird über 44 Seiten mit inzwischen 879 Beiträgen ausgiebig, in teils grottigster Weise das Thema Profi Blinker ausgeschlachtet. Dagegen sind dit hier kulturvolle Männergespräche. ( einen Plan, hier die gleiche Diskussion zu entfachen unterstelle ick Dir mal nich.   )
Mit Profi Blinker is dit wie mit der Nanofil- Strippe, der eine liebt sie und viele hassen sie.
Das war's zu dem Thema von mir.


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe die BA Diskussion überflogen, da ging es aber *NULL* um die Produkte, sondern lediglich um die Videos....und von daher hatte ich genau nicht vor, das hier zu wiederholen. Vor allem war mir nicht bewusst, das einige das anscheinend persönlich nehmen, in die eine oder andere Richtung...


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch mal einen Schwung China-Blech-WirbelKarabiner von bspw. suxxess.
> 
> Daneben legst Du dann P. B. Wirbel Karabiner in vergleichbarer Größe. Da ist schon per Auge was zu sehen!?
> Anschließend machst Du dann einen Zugtest, indem Du die Karabiner einhakst, an beiden Wirbel Körpern stamme Schnur anknotest und ziehst, bis ein "Qualitätsprodukt" bricht.
> ...



Hab ich die Karabiner oder die Produkte kritisiert  ? Ich verwende sie doch selbst, auch wenn ich mit PB "Hardware" (Karabiner, Voschaltspinner, Stahlvorfächer) besser klar komme als mit ihrer Software (Gummis, speziell der Attractor fängt bei mir schlecht).


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...ursprünglichen Profiblinker-Shadform mit zu schmalem Rücken ...


Haste davon zufällig noch einen rumliegen?
Das was Du da beschreibst ist in meinen Augen nämlich nen Action Plastics Gummi.  


Grüße


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

Also ich nehm' hier nix persönlich.

Wozu auch?

Ich weiß, was ich weiß und ziehe meine Schlüsse.
Ich bin auch kein "Fanboy".
Da ich fast reiner Verwerter bin, müsste ich mich von den P. B. "Belehrungen", jeden Fisch releasen zu sollen,
eigentlich angegriffen fühlen.
Tu ich aber Nich, jeder Jeck is anders.

Wer "Ihn" nich mag, bzw. die Art, kauft den Gummi Müll halt woanders.

Roland L. Kann so rumrotzen, WEIL ER SEINE SCHÄFCHEN LÄNGST IM TROCKENEN HAT.
Dem Mann geht es nich (mehr) ums Geld.
Der Kackt die an, die er für Schl.. pen hält.

Das ist ein völlig unangepasster "Freigeist"

"Wes Brot ich Ess, dessen Lied ich sing" eben NICHT!

R. S.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Dezember 2022)

Die Prolex-Weitwurfspinner sind in meinen Augen mit das Beste, was der Markt bietet. Stahlvorfächer von früher (ca. 10 Jahre her) waren auch ohne Beanstandungen, und die großen Blinker sind eben etwas spezielles, nicht so schwer wie ein Effzett, dafür kann man sie gut über hochstrebendes Grün noch ziehen, da sie nicht so tief laufen. Und die geringere Wurfweite der großen Blinker ist eben durch ihre große Fläche und das leichtere Gewicht zu erklären. Und zum Thema RL halt ich mich raus.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Wann begann deren Firmengeschichte überhaubt, also in welchen Jahren? Attractor und Turbotail kamen so in den 90ern, ryt?
Edit meint Ende 81 im Handelsregister eigetragen.
Action Plastics gabs da schon paar Jahre, zumindest schreiben sie "fast 5 Jahrzehnte Firmengeschichte". Was haben die in den Jahren gemacht bevor Profiblinker den Gummiköder erfunden hatte?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was haben die in den Jahren gemacht bevor Profiblinker den Gummiköder erfunden hatte?



Na mit altem Blechdings geangelt und auf die Ankunft des Messias R.L. gewartet!


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Geilo, bei Wikipedia ist nen Eintrag dazu drin, erste Softbaits danach so in den 50ern, Mister Twister in den 70ern mit Patent für Curly Tail.








						Soft plastic bait - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Geilo, bei Wikipedia ist nen Eintrag dazu drin, erste Softbaits danach so in den 50ern, Mister Twister in den 70ern mit Patent für Curly Tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nach meinem Kentnisstand kam der erste Twister Anfang der 80er auf den Markt. Zumindest zu meinem Händler. Von DAM. Gabs in gelb, schwarz, rot und....
Der erste Gummifisch aus dieser Zeit auch von DAM hiess Sassy Shad und lief schlecht.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Sassy Shad® - Fishing Lure | Mister Twister®
					

The Sassy Shad will out-fish any other shad-type lure. Its classic tail design and supple body give it the natural shad action fish can't resist. Order yours!




					www.mistertwister.com
				



Das Ding zufällig?


----------



## Allround-Angler (20. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Krass und für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, fand ich die Marotte beim Drill rückwärts zu kurbeln.


Ist keine Marotte, kannst Du im Friedfischtread nachlesen oder hier:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/drillen-ueber-die-ruecklaufsperre.161585/

Wenn man viel über die Bremse drillt, verdrallt die Schnur ziemlich heftig.
Da viele, incl. mir , nicht so viel drillen müssen, merkt man es nicht so stark.


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sassy Shad® - Fishing Lure | Mister Twister®
> 
> 
> The Sassy Shad will out-fish any other shad-type lure. Its classic tail design and supple body give it the natural shad action fish can't resist. Order yours!
> ...


Nein , der sieht schon zu neuzeitlich aus.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Laut Firmenhistorie aber auch von Anfang der 80er


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Wenn man viel über die Bremse drillt, verdrallt die Schnur ziemlich heftig.
> Da viele, incl. mir , nicht so viel drillen müssen, merkt man es nicht so stark.


Ja, habe ich schon mal gehört.
Ich vertraue da eher meiner Rollenbremse, anstatt so ungelenk und ruckelig, wie ich das schon bei den PB gesehen habe, Schnur ab zu lassen.
Zudem kann ich mir vorstellen so auch Fische zu verlieren, wie gesagt, dass sieht alles andere als flüssig aus.
Ich habe überhaupt noch nie eine verdrallte Schnur gehabt, selbst wenn ich tagelang nur mit Spinner gefischt habe.
Vielleicht weil ich dann einen funktionierenden Wirbel vorgeschaltet hatte?
Beim Ablassen, z.B. Auslegen von Montagen mache ich allerdings auch den Schnurfangbügel auf, weil sonst die Schnur tatsächlich verdrallt.
Für mich ist das Rückwärtskurbeln daher nur eine schräge Theorie.
Und wie schon erwähnt wurde, fische ich auch Rollen und dies sind gerade die für eine schwere Fischerei (z.B. Quantum Cabo), wo dies gar nicht möglich ist.

Jürgen


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Laut Firmenhistorie aber auch von Anfang der 80er


Meiner hatte einen transparenten Körper mit silberglitter, schwarzem oder blauen Rücken und einen schwarzen Punkt auf den Flanken. Der Körper war ohne ausgearbeiteten Kopf, stattdessen war der Bereich wo der Kopf anfangen müsste gerade senkrecht abgeschnitten. Leider eine viel zu steife Gummimischung.


----------



## vermesser (20. Dezember 2022)

Der "Altmeister" der Angelbücher östlich der Elbe, Herr Basan, drillte ebenso. Zeiske, auch ein bekannter Autor von Angelbüchern in der DDR, baute die Rücklaufsperre sogar aus! So ganz abwegig scheint das Drillen via Rücklauf bei der alten Generation nicht zu sein, geschuldet wohl der damaligen Rollentechnik. Anscheinend haben nicht alle sich von der Gewohnheit gelöst ;-) .


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Laut Firmenhistorie aber auch von Anfang der 80eR



seit wann gibst R&R ? da hat doch bestimmt mal einer einen Artikel geschrieben;-))


----------



## alexpp (20. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na mit altem Blechdings geangelt und auf die Ankunft des Messias R.L. gewartet!


Und unser Genie war wahrlich nicht untätig, ab etwa 40:58


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Dezember 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> seit wann gibst R&R ? da hat doch bestimmt mal einer einen Artikel geschrieben;-))


Rute und Rolle gibt es seit August 1990, als Nachfolger des "Deutschen Angelsports"


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Angeregt durch eine lebhafte Diskussion im Freundeskreis und bei den Nachbarn würde ich gern mal mehr über eure Erfahrungen mit Profiblinker erfahren. Grade durch die sehr kontroversen Youtube Videos ist die Marke und die Herren dahinter ja wieder etwas in den Fokus gerückt. Aber irgendwie weniger die Produkte.




Mir ist relativ wurscht was die Typen treiben.

Wenn das Produkt gut ist kauf ichs öfter  .
Wenns misst ist ,nur einmal. 

Wie die Schnur die ich mal gekauft hatte .
Die mono war gar nicht soo Billig aber grausam.

Allerdings halte ich die kleinen Twister für eine der besten.
Die hatten früher mal welche mit so nem kleinen Teller hinten dran.

Die Fische ich heute noch gern und erfolgreich.
Die Wirbel und Kleinteile kauf ich auch wenns mein örtlicher Händler führt.
Da war bisher kein Schund dabei.
Der Markt ist doh sowieso überflutet mit Herstellern und viel Zeug.

Jeder denkt wohl das seins das non Plus Ultra ist.
Sollen ja auch ordentlich Moneten ins eigene Säcklein  fließen .


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2022)

ae71 schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit kommt da so erkärungen das man die Fische doch besser im Wasser abhaken sollte, wegen der Schleimschicht bzw. das die kleinen Zander megaempfindlich sind, da tut sich was.


Hallo,

galt so schon in den 1960ern: ein Zander, welcher an Land abgehakt wird ist so gut wie tot  . Betraf natürlich nur untermaßige. Die maßigen wurden eh mitgenommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Der "Altmeister" der Angelbücher östlich der Elbe, Herr Basan, drillte ebenso. Zeiske, auch ein bekannter Autor von Angelbüchern in der DDR, baute die Rücklaufsperre sogar aus! So ganz abwegig scheint das Drillen via Rücklauf bei der alten Generation nicht zu sein, geschuldet wohl der damaligen Rollentechnik. Anscheinend haben nicht alle sich von der Gewohnheit gelöst ;-) .


Hallo,

also ich bin ein Oldie (1960 das lizenzierte Angeln begonnen) und kannte von damals niemanden, der "Rückwärts" gedrillt hätte. Wäre da auch nie auf die Idee gekommen und kann da keinen Vorteil erkennen. Hörte das erste Mal hier davon vor so 5 Jahren und weiss bis heute nicht, was das eigentlich bringen soll .

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Und unser Genie war wahrlich nicht untätig, ab etwa 40:58


Nicht auszuhalten sowas


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Dezember 2022)

Hi, 
die meisten PB Produkte finde ich gut und die Preise fair. Manche Produkte wirken etwas Oldschool, was sie aber nicht schlechter macht. Der kritische Unterton in den Videos polarisiert sicherlich, aber oftmals steckt da auch etwas Wahrheit dahinter. Roland L. ist sicherlich kein einfacher Charakter, aber seine anglerischen Fähigkeiten und seine Pionierarbeit kann man ihm nicht absprechen.


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Der "Altmeister" der Angelbücher östlich der Elbe, Herr Basan, drillte ebenso. Zeiske, auch ein bekannter Autor von Angelbüchern in der DDR, baute die Rücklaufsperre sogar aus! So ganz abwegig scheint das Drillen via Rücklauf bei der alten Generation nicht zu sein, geschuldet wohl der damaligen Rollentechnik. Anscheinend haben nicht alle sich von der Gewohnheit gelöst ;-) .





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich bin ein Oldie (1960 das lizenzierte Angeln begonnen) und kannte von damals niemanden, der "Rückwärts" gedrillt hätte. Wäre da auch nie auf die Idee gekommen und kann da keinen Vorteil erkennen. Hörte das erste Mal hier davon vor so 5 Jahren und weiss bis heute nicht, was das eigentlich bringen soll .
> 
> ...



Diese Technik war einst unter englischen Anglern, insbesondere Matchanglern unter der Bezeichnung "backwinding" als Alternative zur normalen Rollenbremse weitverbreitet.

Wie die Vorredner schrieben stammt sie aus einer Zeit als die Statiobremsen noch nicht so leicht und sanft ansprangen wie seit einigen Jahrzehnten üblich- und die Matchman haben schon damals wirklich sehr dünne Schnüre mit an heutigen Maßstäben geringster Tragkraft verwendet, da machte das Sinn. Vielleicht spielte da auch die Tradition bzw. Gewöhnung des Fischens mit Achsrollen und Pins eine Rolle. Für das Angeln mit starken Schnüren auf grosse (Raub)Fische war es aber auch damals nicht nötig, da reichten die damaligen Bremsen allemal.

Mit dem Aufkommen immer feiner anlaufender Rollenbremsen und qualitätvoller Schnüre trotz geringem Durchmesser ist diese Technik auch im Matchbreich obsolet geworden.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Dezember 2022)

Hi, beim Karpfenangeln gibt es immernoch einge wenige Angler, die das immernoch praktizieren. Es soll den Schnurdrall minimieren und es ist vor allem eine Gewöhnungssache. Mein Fall ist das nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Diese Technik war einst unter englischen Anglern, insbesondere Matchanglern unter der Bezeichnung "backwinding" als Alternative zur normalen Rollenbremse weitverbreitet.
> 
> Wie die Vorredner schrieben stammt sie aus einer Zeit als die Statiobremsen noch nicht so leicht und sanft ansprangen wie seit einigen Jahrzehnten üblich- und die Matchman haben schon damals wirklich sehr dünne Schnüre mit an heutigen Maßstäben geringster Tragkraft verwendet, da machte das Sinn. Vielleicht spielte da auch die Tradition bzw. Gewöhnung des Fischens mit Achsrollen und Pins eine Rolle. Für das Angeln mit starken Schnüren auf grosse (Raub)Fische war es aber auch damals nicht nötig, da reichten die damaligen Bremsen allemal.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja möglicherweise betraf das Angler, welche sich eben schlecht an die Stationärrollen damals gewöhnen konnten  .  Kannte ich so von Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er auch einige "Oldies" welche da aber dann ganz auf die Stationärrollen verzichteten und eben mit ihren alten Grundrollen weiterfischten.
Aber jemanden, der rückwärts mit der Statio drillte habe ich nie gesehen und hätte ich auch für einen Anfänger gehalten, der eben nicht ganz durchblickt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Dezember 2022)

Hi, Danny Fairbrass von Korda gehört auch zu den "Backwindern". In irgendeinem der zahlreichen Videos hat er auch erklrt, warum er das macht. Da er meist die teuersten Daiwamodelle fischt, dürfte die Bremse nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Dezember 2022)

ae71 schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit kommt da so erkärungen das man die Fische doch besser im Wasser abhaken sollte, wegen der Schleimschicht bzw. das die kleinen Zander megaempfindlich sind, da tut sich was.


Klar soll man die Fische so schonend wie möglich behandeln. Das sollte jeder Angler eigentlich wissen. Aber die Geschichte mit der überempfindlichen Schleimschicht finde ich etwas übertrieben. Es ist ja bei manchen schon inakzeptabel einen Fisch aufs feuchte Gras zu legen. Wenn man sich die zerkratzten Hechte nach der Laichzeit ansieht oder die zerschabten Bäuche der Meerforellen nach dem Laichgeschäft....Müsste ja schon alles verpilzt und längst ausgestorben sein .


----------



## Bertone (20. Dezember 2022)

Ist dir aber schon klar, dass bei Betatschen und an Land ablegen der Fisch mit Pathogenen kontaminiert wird für welche sein 'fischliches' Immunsystem nicht, mindestens nur wenig, adaptiert ist. Ergo, die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ernste Schäden steigt erheblich.


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Nochmal kurzes offtopic (..Ich Pharisäer  ) zur backwinding Thematik.


punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, beim Karpfenangeln gibt es immernoch einge wenige Angler, die das immernoch praktizieren. Es soll den Schnurdrall minimieren und es ist vor allem eine Gewöhnungssache. Mein Fall ist das nicht.





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja möglicherweise betraf das Angler, welche sich eben schlecht an die Stationärrollen damals gewöhnen konnten  .  Kannte ich so von Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er auch einige "Oldies" welche da aber dann ganz auf die Stationärrollen verzichteten und eben mit ihren alten Grundrollen weiterfischten.
> Aber jemanden, der rückwärts mit der Statio drillte habe ich nie gesehen und hätte ich auch für einen Anfänger gehalten, der eben nicht ganz durchblickt.
> ...


Eine kurze Recherche hat zu meiner Überraschung ergeben, daß die Technik von einigen Kollegen auf der Insel immer noch gerne verwendet wird, hätt ich nicht gedacht. Zwei sehr interessante relativ aktuelle Diskussionen aus englischen (Friedfisch-) Foren mit verschiedenen Positionen pro und contra:

Backwind or Drag? | Maggotdrowners Forums








						Backwind or Drag?
					

Which do you prefer to use whilst fishing and why??




					www.maggotdrowning.com
				




Clutch or backwind | FishingMagic Forums - sponsored by Thomas Turner





						Clutch or backwind
					

I have a few reels all of which from memory have a backwind facility. However I have never used it when playing a fish and only rarely when releasing line when rebaiting. I automatically go to the drag, fighting drag on a few Shimano reels and would never start backwinding.  Am I missing out on...



					www.fishingmagic.com
				




Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ, zeigt aber gut das das 'backwinding' eine weit verbreitete Sitte war/ist. Es fällt beim Lesen auf, daß es eher die  Methusalems erfahreren Angler sind, die das noch heute praktizieren.
Insofern stimmt das mit dem ehrenwerten Mr. L. überein, ungewöhnlich bei ihm ist jedoch das er es bei der Spinnangelei einsetzt.

So, sorry für den Exkurs, jetzt aber zurück zu Profiblinker, Roland Lorkowski seinen Meriten und Abgründen, und der Firma Profiblinker.

Hg
Minidigress


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

Das hast Du schön hervorgehoben, daß dies meist nur von erfahrenen Anglern eingesetzt wird.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Mutmaßlich wegen solcher Eigenheiten sind die Engländer auch einst auf ne Insel gebannt worden.  
Bei alten Kaffeemühlen war man mit ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre oft auch das nervige Geknatter los; Das wäre für mich noch einer der nachvollziehbarsten Gründe (neben den beschriebenen Bremsgeschichten bei feinen Schnüren).
Aber was weiß ich schon.


----------



## Thomas. (20. Dezember 2022)

'backwinding'

die Japaner fischen sehr viel so, Shimano und Daiwa bauen extra Rollen dafür. (sehr Teuer)

hier mal ein Video von einer, der Hebel bremst den Rotor die Rolle selber hat weder eine Spulen noch Heckbremse.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Mutmaßlich wegen solcher Eigenheiten sind die Engländer auch einst auf ne Insel gebannt worden.
> Bei alten Kaffeemühlen war man mit ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre oft auch das nervige Geknatter los; Das wäre für mich noch einer der nachvollziehbarsten Gründe (neben den beschriebenen Bremsgeschichten bei feinen Schnüren).
> Aber was weiß ich schon.


Hallo,

dazu fällt mir etwas von meinem alten, leider schon verstorbenen Fischerfreund, ein. Er hatte eine etwas ästhetische Ader, war auch ein guter Hobby-Maler.
Nun gefielen ihn auch schöne Fliegenrollen. Er hatte schon einige und wollte unbedingt auch ein Hardy. Da gab es aber ein Problem; den Hardy-Sound der Rollen, von Fliegenfischergenerationen geschätzt, meinem Freund ein Gräuel. Er hasste kreischende Rollen beim Drill, da sollte es ruhig zugehen, also baute er den Klicker bei der Hardy aus, ruinierte dabei die Bremse (ist aber bei der Forellenfischerei nicht so schlimm) und fischte fortan zufrieden auch mit einer (defekten) Hardy-Rolle , welche ich als sein Angelgeräteerbe jetzt unter anderen besitze. Zum Glück betraf das seine anderen Rollen nicht, da diese nur dezente Geräusche machten/machen.
So habe ich einige wirklich gute Rollen etc. geerbt und eben eine lädierte Hardy, welche neu auch mal so 500 Euro kostete und jetzt vielleicht keine 50 mehr wert ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (20. Dezember 2022)

habe noch nie etwas von Profi Blinker gekauft was nicht top 
Qualität hat , naja seine Videos - kein fake und bei vielem hat er auch recht .


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Wer auf die Bremse vertraut, hat noch nie so gedrillt, wie die P. B. "Jungs".

Wichtig hierbei : Die Rolle muss ausreichend gross sein, damit man bei plötzlichen "Schüssen" des Fisches mit dem Rückwärtsdrehen hinterherkommt.
Wenn man(n) das drauf hat und sich bißchen eingewöhnt hat, will man(n) Nix anderes me(e) r.

Dann bestimmt nich die Bremse die Kraft, sondern 100% man(n) selbst.
Das hektische "Herumgefummel" an der Bremse entfällt.
Der Drill wird ruhiger und kontrollierter.

Falls der Fisch dennoch mit einer SuperSpeedFlucht überrascht, legt man(n)
im Notfall sanft die offene Handfläche an die rotierende Spule und bremst so ab.
Per BremsDrill endet der plötzliche "MegaSchuss" viel früher mit Schnur Bruch.

Gerade auf Grossbarsch drille ich sehr gerne so, weil man hochsensibel den Druck ausüben kann.

Interessanterweise "lästern" gerade die Angler über die Technik, die sie noch NIE ANGEWENDET HABEN.

Diese frittigen MegaHonks, die sich auf der Tube für Klicks "Prostituierten" und reine DummSchwätzer sind beispielsweise.

Wenn etwas Interesse an der Drill Technik besteht, kann ich noch was dazu schreiben, sonst macht weiter mit der Fummelei wie die "Experten", die sich drüber lustig machen.
"Wer nich will, der hat halt schon"

R. S.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Sorry fürs Offtopic aber  geht es noch jemandem so bei Rheinspezie bin ich mir nie 100%Sicher ob er es jetzt ernst meint oder ironisch.


----------



## alexpp (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke, er meint fast alles ernst.


----------



## Harrie (21. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Sorry fürs Offtopic aber  geht es noch jemandem so bei Rheinspezie bin ich mir nie 100%Sicher ob er es jetzt ernst meint oder ironisch.


Nö!
Hat recht.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Sorry fürs Offtopic aber geht es noch jemandem so bei Rheinspezie bin ich mir nie 100%Sicher ob er es jetzt ernst meint oder ironisch.


So geht es mir auch?
Aber ich glaube, der letzte Beitrag war dann doch ernst gemeint?

Mir würde es jedenfalls im Traum nicht einfallen, einen Großbarsch zu verlieren mit dieser ruckeligen und unharmonischen Methode und er deshalb ausschlitzt.
Wozu habe ich denn eine gut einstellbare Bremse an der Rolle, die zudem noch weich anläuft?

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Nö!
> Hat recht.


Weil es ja immer nur die eine für alle gültige Methode gibt. 
Und alle anderen sind doof.


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wer auf die Bremse vertraut, hat noch nie so gedrillt, wie die P. B. "Jungs".
> 
> Wichtig hierbei : Die Rolle muss ausreichend gross sein, damit man bei plötzlichen "Schüssen" des Fisches mit dem Rückwärtsdrehen hinterherkommt.
> Wenn man(n) das drauf hat und sich bißchen eingewöhnt hat, will man(n) Nix anderes me(e) r.
> ...



Du machst mich neugierig, rein aus physikalischer Sicht. Normalerweise handhabe ich das so, dass ich die Rolle recht fest auf kurz vor Bruchlast einstelle, dann minimal öffne und daran nicht mehr rum fummel....gut, ich angel vom Miniboot, eh was bricht, zieht der Fisch das Boot.

Aber wie kann ich selbst nach Augenschein sensibler wissen, ob die Schnur kurz vorm Knall ist als eine sauber mit Sicherheitsmarge eingestellte Bremse? Ernst gemeint...ich sehe der Schnur ja nicht an, jetzt sind x kg Zug drauf, bei y knallt es...

Oder bin ich der einzige, der im Drill zu 99% die Finger von der Bremse lässt? Aber selbst Meterhechte und große Rapfen kriegen bei mir wenig Schnur und sind relativ fix auf Landgang...

Die Jungs von Profiblinker drillen teils sehr lang und müssen die Fische ausdrillen, wo meine schon längst im Kescher liegen würden...durch ihre Handlandung...

Also...bin neugierig, welchen Vorteil die Drilltechnik wie von dir beschrieben haben soll?


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Heute hängen die Trauben auch wieder hoch.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Interessanterweise "lästern" gerade die Angler über die Technik, die sie noch NIE ANGEWENDET HABEN.


Richtig, ich komme mit der von 99,9% der Angler verwendeten Methode, nämlich ihre Rollenbremse dafür zu nutzen wofür sie konstruiert wurde, gut bis bestens klar!


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> weil man hochsensibel den Druck ausüben kann.


Ja, sieht aber in den Profiblinker Videos ganz anders aus, eher unkontrolliert und eben ruckartig.
Weiterhin finde ich, man kann es mit dem Profiblinker-Kult auch übertreiben!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2022)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Und selbst wenn ich nachjustiere, so ist das kein hektisches Rumfummeln an der Bremse. Allenfalls öffne ich sie minimal, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, der Zug könnte etwas heftig ausfallen...oder mach sie minimal zu, wenn der Fisch für mein Empfinden zu viel Spiel hat....

Daher würde mich das wirklich interessieren, was diese englische/ altertümliche/ japanische/ spezielle Technik bringen soll?


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wer auf die Bremse vertraut, hat noch nie so gedrillt, wie die P. B. "Jungs".
> 
> Wichtig hierbei : Die Rolle muss ausreichend gross sein, damit man bei plötzlichen "Schüssen" des Fisches mit dem Rückwärtsdrehen hinterherkommt.
> Wenn man(n) das drauf hat und sich bißchen eingewöhnt hat, will man(n) Nix anderes me(e) r.
> ...


Ganz schön überheblich. Hut ab.


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Jungs von Profiblinker fangen auch wirklich gut, grade die Barsche sind ja teils gigantisch. Aber sie haben auch ein Gewässer dafür offensichtlich. Das ist das gleiche, wie bei vielen der Profis...wer ein super Gewässer vor der Tür hat, fängt auch außergewöhnlich...und die richtigen Profis setzen dann halt noch das i-Tüpfelchen....

Ich habe am richtigen Gewässer auch schon 30 Zander am Tag gefangen...hier fang ich mangels Gewässern im Jahr einen oder so...


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Aber sie haben auch ein Gewässer dafür offensichtlich.


Und da fängt man dann auch mit DropShot zu gegebener Zeit und drillt mit der Rollenbremse ohne Abriss.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2022)

Schafft euch eine alte Rolle an und ihr werdet die Vorteile kennenlernen (oder auch nicht) 





						Die Ryobi Dyna-Fight Klasse oder die Innovation, die sich nicht Durchsetzte
					

Die Ryobi Dyna-Fight Klasse  Diese Rollen wurden in drei Größen produziert, als 1000, 2000 und 3000er.  Unter der Patent-Marke 73219252 wurde am 11 Juni 1979 für den Namen Dyna-Fight in Amerika das Patent erteilt. Die gleichen Rollen wurden von Ryobi etwas später dann als Dyna Fight Gold...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Harrie (21. Dezember 2022)

Ihr solltet euch mal die Frage stellen, wozu bei Stationärrollen der Hebel an der Rolle ist, womit die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet werden kann.


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schafft euch eine alte Rolle an und ihr werdet die Vorteile kennenlernen (oder auch nicht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Idee der Bremsverstellung direkt an der Kurbel ist auf jeden Fall geil  .Allerdings versteh ich eines nicht- dreht die Rolle rückwärts (also der Rotor) , wenn ein Fisch zieht? Und die Kurbel bleibt stehen?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal die Frage stellen, wozu bei Stationärrollen der Hebel an der Rolle ist, womit die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet werden kann.


Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, wozu das völlig nutzlose Dingens da dran ist, was noch zusätzlich eine mögliche Fehlerquelle sein kann.
Komisch aber, dass ich einige Rollen besitze die dieses Feature nicht haben?

Jürgen


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2022)

Bin gespannt wann der Typ sein Hand geflatter noch als das non plus Ultra für Barschfänge verkaufen will..... 

Produkte von PB mögen fangen, aber wer sich selber öffentlich als solch ein Ekelpaket gegenüber nahezu jedem anderen MEnschen darstellt, der brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er Gegenwind bekommt. Deshalb meide ich auch garantiert jedes einzelne Produkt dieser Firma. 
Typisch Deutsch, erst mal alle anderen schlecht machen.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal die Frage stellen, wozu bei Stationärrollen der Hebel an der Rolle ist


Hab ich gemacht.
Er schaltet die Rücklaufsperre aus.
Hab mir auch die Frage gestellt, ob ich das brauche ? Antwort für mich: Brauch ich nicht.
Im Drill dreht sich dabei die Kurbel und knallt gegen meine Hand und bremst den Schnurablauf. Ist nicht meins.

Man sieht das ja häufig auch beim Method Feedern. Hab ich probiert, komm ich nicht mit klar.

Aber eigentlich soll es doch einfach jeder machen wie er will und für richtig hält.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Also die Idee der Bremsverstellung direkt an der Kurbel ist auf jeden Fall geil  .Allerdings versteh ich eines nicht- dreht die Rolle rückwärts (also der Rotor) , wenn ein Fisch zieht? Und die Kurbel bleibt stehen?


Ja


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Dezember 2022)

Für den Rheinspezie und natürlich alle anderen,die sich auch angesprochen fühlen.

Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion um vorwärts-/rückwärtskurbeln bzw. bremsen echt überflüssig. 
Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann ist dieses Bestehen darauf, dass die eigene Vorgehensweise die einzig richtige ist. Es führen immer viele Wege zum Ziel, dem einen liegt dieser Weg mehr, dem anderen halt ein anderer. 
Wegen mir kann jemand mit der Zunge an der Rolle bremsen oder wie auch immer, wenn es für denjenigen passt, ist es doch ok. 
Dann, die Leute die sich für einen anderen Weg entschieden haben, als Honks, Vollidioten oder sonstwas zu beschimpfen geht gar nicht, würdest du das den Leuten auch so an den Kopf schmeißen, wenn du ihnen Auge in Auge gegenübersteht?

Das ist mit den Profiblinker Protagonisten genau das selbe, ich kann mit Personen die diese Art und Weise an den Tag legen nichts anfangen und das würde beim persönlichen Treffen nach einer kurzen Zeit wahrscheinlich auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen und das ist auch gut so. 

Überzeugt die Leute doch einfach von eurer Methode, aber mit Fakten warum das so viel besser ist und nicht so, wie es momentan hier abgeht. Wenn es dann mit der Überzeugungsarbeit nicht klappt kann man auch einfach mal ein anderes Vorgehen tolerieren.


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja



Geil. Nehm ich. Die Idee würde ich tatsächlich mal als innovativ ansehen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Geil. Nehm ich. Die Idee würde ich tatsächlich mal als innovativ ansehen...


Wie bereits geschrieben, 1980 und hat sich nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## alexpp (21. Dezember 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal die Frage stellen, wozu bei Stationärrollen der Hebel an der Rolle ist, womit die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet werden kann.



Damit ich die Rollen für den Transport schöner im Täschchen plazieren kann 
Aber im Ernst, ich finde es schade, dass Shimano und Co. uns die Möglichkeit nehmen, die RLS auszuschalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal die Frage stellen, wozu bei Stationärrollen der Hebel an der Rolle ist, womit die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet werden kann.



Den haben ja längst nicht mehr alle Statios heutzutage.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Dezember 2022)

Also ich finde bremsenloses Drillen auch Klasse, der direktere Kontakt zum Fisch hat was.
Mit Rollen, die dafür gemacht sind! Centre Pins oder Fliegenrollen und natürlich mit der Stipprute.
Ich hatte noch keine Statio, bei der sich die Bremse nicht supersensibel und exakt zur Montage passend einstellen lassen hat. Schön blöd wäre ich, würde ich diese Technik nicht nutzen. 

Aber soll jeder so machen wie er will, wenn sich rückwärts kurbeln gut anfühlt  - warum nicht?


----------



## Sir. Toby (21. Dezember 2022)

Mich würde mal interessieren was die Jungs von P.B. machen, wenn die mal einen Waller von 1,60 oder größer haken.
Ob die dann auch noch am rückwärts Kurbeln als Drillmethode festhalten?  

Ich glaube nämlich es hat einen guten Grund, dass Großfisch- und Meeresrollen eine unendliche Rücklaufsperre verbaut haben und hier ausschließlich über die Bremse gedrillt wird!


Harrie schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal die Frage stellen, wozu bei Stationärrollen der Hebel an der Rolle ist, womit die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet werden kann.


Die Funktion ist schon praktisch um mal schnell etwas Schnur abzulassen, wenn man nachts den Wirbel bis an den Endring gekurbelt hat…

Aber ich würde gerne erfahren weshalb diese Funktion tatsächlich an vielen Rollen verbaut wird!


----------



## alexpp (21. Dezember 2022)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Ich glaube nämlich es hat einen guten Grund, dass Großfisch- und Meeresrollen eine unendliche Rücklaufsperre verbaut haben und hier ausschließlich über die Bremse gedrillt wird!


Ich hätte vermutet, wegen der besseren Dichtigkeit des Gehäuses.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2022)

wie machen das manche mit  der Haspel? das ist doch auch nichrt so schrecklich anders , nur etwas einfacher in der Technik;-))


----------



## jupp4711 (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Jungs von Profi Blinker haben schon viele Waller ü 160 gefangen mit der Technik siehe die Videos  vom Ebro aber auch schon im Rhein!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Über 2,20m. Schon. 

1,60m. War da eher klein. 

Vllt. Könnten sich hier Einige vergegenwärtigen, Wer "verbissen" an seiner "Methode klebt"... 

Gerade auf Barsch ist die Drilltechnik unschlagbar , es gibt keine direktere, sensiblere Einflussnahme auf den Fisch. 
Über die Bremse gibt man den aufgebauten Widerstand passiv ab, muss ggf. je nach Situation Nach justieren. 
Bei der PB. Methode bestimmt man selbst und vollkommen selbst, wieviel Druck man gibt. 
Von etwa 30 guten Barschen die beiden vorherigen Saisons ging mir EINER kurz vor den Füssen ab... Ein Kleiner mit ca. 25cm.

Und das auf kleine Twister an einer 60g.Wg.Rute.

Noch Fragen? 

R. S.


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Vllt. Könnten sich hier Einige vergegenwärtigen, Wer "verbissen" an seiner "Methode klebt"...


Aber wer klebt denn so verbissen an der Technik? Es ist ja wohl doch der Roland. Mir kann keiner erzählen dass er beim rückwärts kurbeln gleichmäßiger die Schnur frei gibt als ne sauber eingestellte Bremse. Zumals es noch absolut bescheiden aussieht.  
Außerdem ist das doch dann ein kontinuierliches nachjustieren wenn man "manuell" die Schnur frei gibt. Wenn ich das Gefühl haben sollte die Bremseinstellung passt nicht, dann dreh ich das Köpfchen halt ein bisschen. 
Wenn ich da überlege wie teils meine großen Forellen los schießen, da da würde ich mir ja das Handgelenk auskugeln so schnell müsste ich rückwärts kurbeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> 'backwinding'
> 
> die Japaner fischen sehr viel so, Shimano und Daiwa bauen extra Rollen dafür. (sehr Teuer)
> 
> hier mal ein Video von einer, der Hebel bremst den Rotor die Rolle selber hat weder eine Spulen noch Heckbremse.


Hallo,

was machen diese Spezialisten wenn da mal ein richtiger Fisch dranhängt und kein solch kleines Fischlein?  

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2022)

Das sollte vielleicht ein extra Thread zur Drilltechnik werden. Aber ich möchte dazu mal anmerken, dass ich mit einer sensibel und vernünftig eingestellten Bremse auch kaum Verluste oder gar Abrisse haben.

Aber wenn die Jungs das gern so haben, ist das ja ok, funktioniert ja. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.


----------



## Sir. Toby (21. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Oder bin ich der einzige, der im Drill zu 99% die Finger von der Bremse lässt? Aber selbst Meterhechte und große Rapfen kriegen bei mir wenig Schnur und sind relativ fix auf Landgang...


Damit bist du definitiv nicht der einzige!
Ich handhabe das eigentlich auch immer so, die Bremse wird auf die die Tragkraft der Schnur angepasst, bzw. auf das schwächste Teil der Montage und dann wird gedrillt ohne ständig an der Bremse zu Fummeln.

Ich brauche keine langen Drillorgien und gebe den Fischen auch meist nicht viel Schnur. In unseren Gewässern führt dies eh des Öfteren  zum Verlust, wenn der Fisch zu viel Schnur bekommt, da viele Hindernisse vorhanden sind.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Über 2,20m. Schon.
> 
> 1,60m. War da eher klein.


Ich habe gerade das Video von der Blechpeitsche angesehen und da scheinen die beiden mit ihrer antiquierten Technik ja wirklich auch größere Waller zu drillen.

Dafür ziehe ich den Hut vor den beiden!

Rund und geschmeidig sieht das allerdings nicht aus.
Und der Drill den ich gesehen habe war vom Boot aus. Wie sich das vom Land aus verhält, wenn man dem Fisch nicht folgen kann, wäre ebenfalls interessant.

Ich halte den Drill gerade von Großfischen über eine gut funktionierende Bremse trotzdem für sichere!
Man stelle sich nur vor der rutscht bei offener Rücklaufsperre vom Kurbelknauf ab und dies während der Waller in der Fluchtbewegung ist…
Oder man wird vom plötzlichen Zug derart überrascht, dass man plötzlich instinktiv mit beiden Händen an den Vorgriff der Rute greift…
Dann war’s dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Drill…

Aber wie hier von einigen schon gesagt, jeder wie er will, oder kann.

Der Umgang mit dem gefangenen Fisch in dem Video empfinde ich aber definitiv als No Go!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Is ja auch egal, wenn man lieber über die Bremse geht, dann is das so.

Probiert es aber mal aus, is wirklich nich schlecht.

Nun lasst uns aber versöhnlich werden, geht doch stramm aufs "Fest" zu 

Ich möchte es jetzt mal auf die mit Abstand erfolgreichste Methode herunterbrechen,
wo mir sicher Einige (Viele), (Legion?) hier vorbehaltlos zustimmen:

Die überlegene Profiblinker Jigging Art mit dem Finger IN der Schnur.
Es ist die beste Art, zu Twistern... Dagegen is die AnfängerLeiertechnik doch SCHROTT!!!

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Is ja auch egal, wenn man lieber über die Bremse geht, dann is das so.
> 
> Probiert es aber mal aus, is wirklich nich schlecht.
> 
> ...


Lass ma sein.
Iss gleich mal die Rippchen und wir sprechen uns nach den Proteinen wieder


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich stelle die Bremse auch nur einmal ein, das bleibt dann so. Die gibt bei mir Schnur nur unter Hochlast frei, wenn ansonsten ein Rutenbruch drohen würde.

Insbesondere beim gezielten Hindernisangeln mit entsprechend starkem Gerät geht das nicht anders - da sind weder Platz noch Zeit zum Ewig-Rumdrillen (auf welches ich sowieso keinen Bock habe).

RLS-Hebel ist für mich persönlich mit das unnötigste Feature an einer Rolle - brauche ich nicht und will ich auch nicht. Insofern begrüße ich es, dass viele meine Rollen erst gar keinen haben (was nicht dran ist, kann auch nicht irgendwie stressen).

Bei denen "mit" wird der quasi nie betätigt.


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die überlegene Profiblinker Jigging Art mit dem Finger IN der Schnur.
> Es ist die beste Art, zu Twistern... Dagegen is die AnfängerLeiertechnik doch SCHROTT!!!
> 
> R. S.



So und nun erklärst DU uns, wie man dazu die Rute befingern muss!!! Dankeschön


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2022)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Aber ich würde gerne erfahren weshalb diese Funktion tatsächlich an vielen Rollen verbaut wird!


Laß mal bei der Landung die Kurbel los , die Rücklaufsperre ist nicht drin und du willst den großen Fisch landen, dann weißt du wofür sie da ist.


----------



## Sir. Toby (21. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Laß mal bei der Landung die Kurbel los , die Rücklaufsperre ist nicht drin und du willst den großen Fisch landen, dann weißt du wofür sie da ist.


Schön dass ich für einen Lacher sorgen konnte 

Allerdings war mein Post darauf bezogen, dass ich gerne wissen möchte, aus welchem Grund eine ausschaltbare Rücklaufsperre bei vielen Rollen verbaut wird.

Vielleicht kann das ja mal jemand logisch erklären.
Für mich war das immer eher ein Komfort Feature.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2022)

Da kann man sich vieles zu ausdenken, wenn man zu weit gekurbelt hat, wenn man die Kurbel lieber in einer anderen Stellung stehen hat. wenn einem das geklappere der RLS (früher ja nicht lautlos) auf den Geist geht, Aber der Hauptgrund ist für mich eben, das man einfach bei Bedarf rückwärts Schnur geben kann, ohne die Bremseinstellung zu verändern.


----------



## Harrie (21. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da kann man sich vieles zu ausdenken, wenn man zu weit gekurbelt hat, wenn man die Kurbel lieber in einer anderen Stellung stehen hat. wenn einem das geklappere der RLS (früher ja nicht lautlos) auf den Geist geht, Aber der Hauptgrund ist für mich eben, das man einfach bei Bedarf rückwärts Schnur geben kann, ohne die Bremseinstellung zu verändern.


Die Schnur verdrallt auch nicht!
Haste vergessen.

Na ma sieht ja, das die wenigsten wissen, wofür die Funktion an der Rolle ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Dezember 2022)

Na ja, das mit dem Schnurdrall bei Bremsabzug halte ich zumindest beim hiesigen Raubfischangeln für überbewertet:

Keiner unserer heimischen Raubfische zieht so viel Schnur ab, dass die auf X Metern übers Schnurlaufröllchen verdrallt würde - höchstens vielleicht ein Endgegner-Waller, der im großen Fluss sehr weit mit der Strömung abhaut (Uferangeln ohne Folgemöglichkeit per Boot).

Aber Hecht, Zander & Co. sind diesbezüglich vollkommen harmlos:

Das muss dann schon ein richtig anständiger Fisch an der Kapitalen-Grenze sein, damit da überhaupt mal die Bremse geht, wenn die kräftiger eingestellt ist (es sei denn, als Beifang auf UL etc. - aber an vergleichsweise stärkerem Normalgerät passiert da nicht viel; bei Zandern gleich zweimal nicht).

Unsere Räuber sind ja keine Highspeed-Salzwasser-Viecher, die mal kurz 150 m+ quasi-unstoppbar mit 60 km/h runterreißen oder so - und das gleich mehrfach.

Drall auf weiterer Strecke kann ich mir noch vorstellen, wenn ein Karpfen einen schnellen und langen Fullrun über den Freilauf einlegt.

Aber ansonsten fällt mir bei uns im Süßwasser nichts mit echter (!) Abzugs-Power über ne längere Strecke ein

--> was quasi nichts abzieht, kann auch nichts verdrallen.

Eine sinnvolle Anwendung für einen RLS-Hebel könnte sein:

Wenn beim Feedern der Futterkorb zwecks Zwischendurch-Befüllen von der Rute abgelassen wird. Mit offenem Bügel könnte es da unangenehm scheppern, wenn das Ding aus Versehen plötzlich frei runterknallt.

Da ich nicht feedere, brauche ich das aber auch nicht.

Mal zu weit aufgekurbelt --> Bügel auf (muss man vor einem Neuwurf ohnehin), wie gewünscht ablassen, fertig.

Ich persönlich wüsste darum nicht, wozu ich Schnurablassen in rückwärtiger Richtung über eine offene RLS bräuchte.

Rückwärtskurbeln, Schnurfummeln etc. kann ich überhaupt nicht brauchen - mir viel zu viel Gemache:

Meine Bremsen laufen allesamt sehr sanft an, meine Xtrafast-Blanks sind taktil genug - da ist auch Fingerauflegen etc. komplett unnötig, ich merke dank Geflechts-Verwendung ohne Mono-Zwischenschalte (Stahl direkt an Braid) auch so jedes kleine Blättchen am Haken etc.

Und beim Forellenspinnen am Bach sind die Wurfweiten so gering, dass auch mit Mono (einziger Spinn-Verwendungsfall bis auf Hobelfrost bei mir) alles gut spürbar ist.

Wobei es auch am Bach nicht viel zu drillen gibt, die Mono puffert für mich ausreichend. Auch da fische ich Xtrafast mit recht weit geschlossener Bremse (sonst rennen mir die Fische ins Holz) - und die Aussteigerquote hält sich sehr in Grenzen.

Beispielsweise eine größere Luftkampf-Refo bei wenig Platz im dicht bewachsenen Bach wollte ich nicht über Rückwärtskurbeln drillen - so schnell kann man IMO gar nicht vernünftig reagieren:

Da dauert IMO schon das Extra-Hebelumlegen viel zu lange. Wenn der Einschlag kommt, müssen der Anschlag sofort kommen und der Kampf sofort losgehen können. Je schneller und direkter die Reaktion, desto besser.

Und Spinnfischen mit ständig deaktivierter RLS geht IMO überhaupt nicht - auf das Gewabbel hätte ich mal gar keinen Bock. Einige Führungstechniken wären auch mit einer nur ganz leicht rückwärts drehenden Rolle gar nicht erst möglich, da viel zu indirekt in puncto Köderkontakt / Schnur-Gespannthalten.

Rückdrehen beim Anschlag wäre für mich auch ein absolutes No-Go.

Und beim Köderführen womöglich noch zusätzlich den Rotor irgendwie zwischendurch händisch bremsen/stoppen (oder krampfhaft die Kurbel auf "Vorwärtsgang" halten), damit der nicht rückdreht - nee nee nee danke.

Bin weder ein fuckin' Oktopus noch dreiarm-atomunfalltentakelmutiert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> So und nun erklärst DU uns, wie man dazu die Rute befingern muss!!! Dankeschön


Ich mach' die Tage mal Bilder.

Crash Kurs bei mir im neuen Jahr € 600,00 p. P.



R. S.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich mach' die Tage mal Bilder.
> 
> Crash Kurs bei mir im neuen Jahr € 600,00 p. P.
> 
> ...


Soll ich dein Marketing für das WackeltNixBeisstNix Seminar übernehmen?


----------



## bobbl (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich schau gerade ein mehrstündiges Profiblinker Video. Ist fast wie Herr der Ringe, man kann schöne Nickerchen machen und verpasst nichts Essentielles.

Ich finds klasse. Der Typ hat ja original alles erfunden und bringt das mit einer fast demütig wirkenden Bescheidenheit rüber.


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe hier übrigens original seit 4 Jahren oder so "Auf biegen und brechen 1" noch eingeschweißt rumliegen, haben sie mir mal gratis zu  ner Bestellung gepackt und ich hatte die DVD bei den letzten Angelurlauben dann immer mit dabei, eigentlich um sie mit Kumpels anzuschauen. Letzten Endes habe ich mich aber noch nicht getraut denen das Teil mal vorzuführen.


----------



## Minimax (21. Dezember 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Ich schau gerade ein mehrstündiges Profiblinker Video. Ist fast wie Herr der Ringe, man kann schöne Nickerchen machen und verpasst nichts Essentielles.
> 
> Ich finds klasse. Der Typ hat ja original alles erfunden und bringt das mit einer fast demütig wirkenden Bescheidenheit rüber.


Der wichtige Unterschied zu den Peter Jackson Filmen ist: Letztere sind _gut_, und auch gut gealtert.

Ja seltsam, ich glaub Roland Lorkowski und Profiblinker haben sich schon einst verdient gemacht um die Raubfischangelei, und ich vermute der alte Herr hat mehr übers Angeln vergessen, als viele je lernen werden.

Aber sein kleinliches Triumphieren, seine selbstgerechte Rachsucht und die eifersüchtig Dickfelligkeit mit der er seine Kollegen und jede anglerische Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte mit schneidender Schärfe abtut, stellen ihm kein gutes Zeugnis als Person des öffentlichen AnglerLebens aus. So wirkt er nun wie engstirniger Wüterich, der scheinbar aus der Zeit gefallen ist.

Sehr schade denn das müsste nicht sein. Fachlich und hinsichtlich seiner Erfahrung hätte er das Zeug zu einem deutschen Raubfisch-Elder-Statesmen gehabt. Ich erinnere da an grosse Anglerpersönlichkeiten wie Fred Buller oder Jan Eggers, die sich bis ins hohe Alter immer mit dem Finger am Puls der Zeit würdig und tatkräftig um die Raubfischangelei verdient gemacht haben.

Schade das Roland Lorkowski diesen Weg nicht eingeschlagen hat.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> der Hebel bremst den Rotor die Rolle selber hat weder eine Spulen noch Heckbremse


Die BB-X hat ne normale Bremse und Rücklaufsperre. 
Der Hebel ist die Kampfbremse.
Ganz sicher bin ich mir gerade aber nicht... .


----------



## Thomas. (22. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die BB-X hat ne normale Bremse und Rücklaufsperre.
> Der Hebel ist die Kampfbremse.
> Ganz sicher bin ich mir gerade aber nicht... .


nee, leider keine Kampfbremse (sonst hätte ich schon eine davon) die in dem Video gezeigten haben keinerlei Normale" Bremse wie man dort auch sieht, es gibt einige Videos wo die Dinger zerlegt werden und dort sieht man es auch.
bei den Neuen und ganz Teuren sieht es anders aus, hier in dem Video zusehen der vergleich bei min. 2,40





und hier ab min. 2,30 bis ca. 2,50 ganz kompliziert, ich gehe mal von einer nicht geraden einfachen Mechanik des Getriebes aus
wir fischen noch mit Rollen aus der Steinzeit


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der wichtige Unterschied zu den Peter Jackson Filmen ist: Letztere sind _gut_, und auch gut gealtert.
> 
> So wirkt er nun wie engstirniger Wüterich, der scheinbar aus der Zeit gefallen ist.
> 
> Sehr schade denn das müsste nicht sein.



Also ob die Herr der Ringe Filme gut und gut gealtert sind, das würde ich eher an anderer Stelle diskutieren. Sie haben so ihr Schwächen, Längen und die Geschichte wäre auch in der halben Zeit erzählbar gewesen...

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ja das stimmt. Er haut gegen alles neue auf den Tisch, ohne nach links und rechts zu gucken. Durchaus valide Punkte wie das "Unwesen" von immer mehr Influencern, Teamanglern und Co. (war sogar hier schon Thema: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/die-inflation-der-experten-teamangler-und-pros.310751/ ) oder die gezielte Angelei in zu großen Tiefen gehen völlig unter in seinem Rundumschlag. Und er stellt oft seine Art zu angeln als die einzige wahre und erfolgreiche dar. Was nicht der Fall ist. Ich habe schon mit gefaulenzten Gummis an geflochtener Schnur Fische gefangen ;-) . 

Ein wenig erinnert der mich an meinen Ex Chef aus der zweiten Ausbildung. Selfmademan, meinungsstark, fachlich was drauf...menschlich aber schwierig, da von seinem Weg und seinem Vorgehen als einzig seeligmachende Variante überzeugt. Dass ihm deshalb jüngere, innovative Leute regelmäßig weg rannten, lag keinesfalls an seinem Führungsstil. Und dass damit auch eine Weiterentwicklung, sei es in den Prozessen, sei es bei den Produkten, sehr stark ausgebremst wurde, das wollte er auch nicht sehen. 

Grade in der momentanen Rückbesinnung auf Made in Germany oder Made in EU könnte Profiblinker eigentlich richtig auftrumpfen, wenn sie es klug anstellen. Was hindert die denn, auch selbst beispielsweise vernünftige Chatterbaits rauszubringen oder den "Spargummi" selbst zu definieren? Denn fachlich könnten sie es mit Sicherheit. Und die Qualität der Produkte von Profiblinker und dass die immer Hand und Fuß haben, das zweifeln ja nicht mal die Kritiker an. Und was spricht gegen eine "Blechpeitsche 2.0" aus moderner Rutenbautechnik, es werden doch auch Unsummen für japanische Stöckchen bezahlt...


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse. Der Typ hat ja original alles erfunden und bringt das mit einer fast demütig wirkenden Bescheidenheit rüber.


Erinnert mich fast bisschen an den "Kopfnuss Kalli", falls den wer kennt


----------



## ae71 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube das R.L. mittlerweile etwas alt und etwas frustriert bzw. entäuscht ist was aus dem angeln geworden ist.
Es geht häufig nicht mehr um das Lebewesen (Fisch) sondern um welchen Köder/ Tackle..., aufgemotzte Angler, Speedboote, 3 fach Echolote.
Verbittert ist glaube ich das richtige Wort. Er hat sehr viel Ahnung und ich glaube das er mit seinen Kommentaren anecken will. Er ist nicht Mister nice guy.
Also wenn ich seine Filme anschaue muß ich zugeben das er sehr häufig recht hat. 

Zum Thema Drillen , rückwärts kann ich nicht habe es probiert, aber nicht oft.
Aber er kann es, auch wenn es ruckelig aussieht, er hat sich darauf spezialisiert!!!
Seine Art zu Jiggen mit den verknoteten Fingern bin ich auch zu blöd bzw. habe nicht den ehrgeiz es lernen zu wollen.
Aber er kann es und er wird mehr fangen als diejenigen die es erst in der Rute spüren.
Bei ihm könnte es eine Wallerrute sein und fischt ein 5 cm Atraktor und er fühlt den biss! Wir nicht!

Also er hat schon zu 90% recht mit seinen Komentaren!  Und die anderen 10% sind halt unwahr/unwissenheit.
Fand es witzig wie er das mit den UV aktiven Ködern erklärt.


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

ae71 schrieb:


> Fand es witzig wie er das mit den UV aktiven Ködern erklärt.



Welches Video ist das? Würde mich mal interessieren. Denn UV aktiv ist ja faktisch ein Muss heutzutage...


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2022)

ae71 schrieb:


> Bei ihm könnte es eine Wallerrute sein und fischt ein 5 cm Atraktor und er fühlt den biss! Wir nicht!


Ist das wirklich so? 
Ich seh da oft einfach die krumme Rute. Nix mit Biss und Anschlag.


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

Was ihn halt zum seltsamen Kauz macht, ist in der heutigen Mediendarstellung seine langatmige Art. Die Videos sind ellenlang und kaum geschnitten, der drillt auch mal 5 Minuten und filmt den gesamten Drill mit. Und seine Selbstdarstellung. Er hat was von Chuck Norris, weil er *ALLES* erfunden hat- zweimal ;-) . Den Jigspinner, die Rute für alles, den besten Spinner aller Zeiten (auch wenn ich die Mepps besser finde), einfach alles. Und was er nicht erfunden hat, das braucht man nicht (womit er wiederum zum Teil recht hat, würde man sich einfach auf das Programm von PB beschränken, wäre der Keller leerer, man würde aber ähnlich viele Fische fangen, so denke ich).


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2022)

ae71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das R.L. mittlerweile etwas alt und etwas frustriert bzw. entäuscht ist was aus dem angeln geworden ist.
> Es geht häufig nicht mehr um das Lebewesen (Fisch) sondern um welchen Köder/ Tackle..., aufgemotzte Angler, Speedboote, 3 fach Echolote.
> Verbittert ist glaube ich das richtige Wort. Er hat sehr viel Ahnung und ich glaube das er mit seinen Kommentaren anecken will. Er ist nicht Mister nice guy.
> Also wenn ich seine Filme anschaue muß ich zugeben das er sehr häufig recht hat.


Das ist typisch für solche Querulanten. Die erzählen nicht nur Mist und dann heißt es von einigen, der hat ja Recht 
Wenn wir eine Liste von seinen Verfehlungen aufstellen würde, die wäre nicht gerade kurz. Solchen Typen geht es nicht um positive Entwicklung, in dem Fall im Angelsport, sondern meist um Stänkern und Streiten.


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so?
> Ich seh da oft einfach die krumme Rute. Nix mit Biss und Anschlag.



Den Biss spürt er ja im Finger ;-)  und Anschlag und jiggen ist bei seiner Technik ja eines irgendwie.


----------



## ae71 (22. Dezember 2022)

Das ist seine Art. Entweder man schauts an oder eben nicht. Ich habe seine Filme immer gemocht. Ja etwas langweilig durch zu wenig Schnitt, aber realistisch. In den ganzen anderen Filmen meint man doch , die kommen werfen rein, fisch auf fisch alles innerhalb von 10 min haben sie gefangen wie die irren. Wie realistisch ist das? Man hat doch bei dem ganzen Holland Videos  häufig die Meinung das  die Fische nur auf einen gewartet haben, und nix zu futtern hatten. Und in Wirklichkeit  (ich war dort) man muß viel ausprobieren so wie bei uns daheim auch. 

Also die Warterei bei den PB Filme ist ja durch seine Erklärungen/ haterereien ja somit gut zu ertragen.
Und ja wenn ich nur seine Sachen fischen würde hätte ich einen ziemlich leeren Keller.


----------



## ae71 (22. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Welches Video ist das? Würde mich mal interessieren. Denn UV aktiv ist ja faktisch ein Muss heutzutage...


Jiggen für ...Zecken und sonstige Schmarotzer Teil2

Habe es etwas auf dem Weg zur arbeit im Zug angeschaut. Ziemlich am Anfang, lässt er Maxxi und den andern Dödel etwas auflaufen.


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wenn wir eine Liste von seinen Verfehlungen aufstellen würde, die wäre nicht gerade kurz.



Die da wären ? ?


..




alexpp schrieb:


> sondern meist um Stänkern und Streiten.


Zwei Drittel dieses Threads sind voll mit Stänkern und Streiten .


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die da wären ? ?
> 
> 
> ..
> ...


Auf die Schnelle zwei Geschichten. Er zieht gerne über die "Vertikalmörder" her. Wenn in zu großen Tiefen gefischt wird und aus Unkenntnis oder noch schlimmer mit Absicht C&R betrieben wird, sollte man sowas anprangern. Nur in seinem Fall ist das scheinheilig, weil sie selber aus großen Tiefen gedrillt hatten. Dann schon die erwähnte Geschichte, dass er einen Fisch am Haken hat, die Rute in nen Ast steckt und erst die Kamera holt, die weit entfernt ist. Man könnte sicher noch einiges mehr finden, ganz zu schweigen von seinen vielen Behauptungen in jede Richtung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2022)

Es geht am Ende des Tages nicht um Sympathie, sondern um Leistung.

Ich habe mit dem Christian (Gott hab Ihn seelig) zur Anfangszeit gesprochen, wo Roland L die Kölner und Leverkusener und umzu Angelläden abgeklappert hat, um seine Weichwobbler / Gummi Fische und Twister anzubieten.
Der Christian war Angestellter vom Angelladen "Gees" in Köln.
Ich war da Stammgast und kaufte dort die Doppelschwanztwister in Gelb und Weiss,
Zupfte die am rotlackierten 6g. "weichhaken" mit Schwabbelrute und Mono durch den Rhein und fing so gut Zander.

Lange Rede... Roland L. kam in den Laden, wie Christian mir erzählte, machte das Köfferchen auf und zeigte seine Produkte extrem "selbstsicher" wohl vor.

Der Christian sagte zu mir : Der Typ ist ein selbstgefälliges, arrogantes Arschloch.

Aber seine Sachen fangen, probier die mal aus...
Ach ja, mal sehen... Ich wollt heute mal mit Spinner auf den Hafenkopf auf Barsch... Habt ihr noch den grüngrstreiften Veltic da?...

Nächsten Morgen zur Hafeneinfahrt stand da der Mischa (enger Mitarbeiter von Roland L.)  zusammen mit einem Gast.
Die Beiden fischen die neuen P. B. Twister in fluogrün und Rauch.

Was ich da gesehen und gelernt habe, war von unschätzbarem Wert fürs Angelleben.

Nach etwa 15 Grossbarschen habe ich aufgehört zu zählen, ich hatte Nix und war am nächsten Tag beim Christian Twister kaufen....

R. S.


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

Das erinnert an die ersten Ausflüge mit dem Spinmad (das war ja meist der erste Jigspinner, der in den Läden hing)...das Ding war hässlich wie die Nacht, der komische Zwilling drunten dran war nicht vertrauenserweckend... Aber die Barsche liebten das Ding auf Anhieb...

Aber von dem "Spirit" von PB ist nicht mehr so viel über...oder wann kam die letzte Neuigkeit (außer dem integrierten Wirbel im Prolex)...?


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nächsten Morgen zur Hafeneinfahrt stand da der Mischa (enger Mitarbeiter von Roland L.)  zusammen mit einem Gast.
> Die Beiden fischen die neuen P. B. Twister in fluogrün und Rauch.
> 
> Was ich da gesehen und gelernt habe, war von unschätzbarem Wert fürs Angelleben.
> ...


Und? Hast Du mit den Twistern von Profiblinker dann besser gefangen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Das erinnert an die ersten Ausflüge mit dem Spinmad (das war ja meist der erste Jigspinner, der in den Läden hing)...das Ding war hässlich wie die Nacht, der komische Zwilling drunten dran war nicht vertrauenserweckend... Aber die Barsche liebten das Ding auf Anhieb...
> 
> Aber von dem "Spirit" von PB ist nicht mehr so viel über...oder wann kam die letzte Neuigkeit (außer dem integrierten Wirbel im Prolex)...?


Neues? 

Ein perfekt gereifter Wein kann nur noch überlagert werden...

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Und? Hast Du mit den Twistern von Profiblinker dann besser gefangen?


Ja.


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle zwei Geschichten. Er zieht gerne über die "Vertikalmörder" her. Wenn in zu großen Tiefen gefischt wird und aus Unkenntnis oder noch schlimmer mit Absicht C&R betrieben wird, sollte man sowas anprangern. Nur in seinem Fall ist das scheinheilig, weil sie selber aus großen Tiefen gedrillt hatten. Dann schon die erwähnte Geschichte, dass er einen Fisch am Haken hat, die Rute in nen Ast steckt und erst die Kamera holt, die weit entfernt ist. Man könnte sicher noch einiges mehr finden, ganz zu schweigen von seinen vielen Behauptungen in jede Richtung.


 Ach ja.     ...  
Wer ohne Fehl und Tadel werfe den ersten Stein..  ! 
 Wie sich hier das Maul zerrissen wird.

Ich habe auch erst auf einer Angeltour mit Klausi dem alten Barschzokker und Schlotterschätt gelernt , Fische aus der Tiefe langsam hoch zu pumpen, damit sie nach dem Drill erfolgreich releast werden können.
Ich hatte bei Roland nie den Eindruck ,daß er Fische auf Gedeih und Verderben aus dem Wasser reisst. Soweit ich mich erinnere schwammen die Releasten alle wohlbehalten davon.

Nun gackert und nölt noch was.
Ich bin hier raus.


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich habe auch erst auf einer Angeltour mit Klausi dem alten Barschzokker und Schlotterschätt gelernt , Fische aus der Tiefe langsam hoch zu pumpen, damit sie nach dem Drill erfolgreich releast werden können.
> Ich hatte bei Roland nie den Eindruck ,daß er Fische auf Gedeih und Verderben aus dem Wasser reisst. Soweit ich mich erinnere schwammen die Releasten alle wohlbehalten davon.


Auch ein langsam hochgedrillter Zander und Barsch wird eine Tiefe von 15 und mehr Metern wohl schlecht überleben.

Roland teilt halt heftig aus, zum Teil total daneben, über reichlich Kritik braucht man sich dann nicht beschweren.


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

Auch wenn das schon wieder vom eigentlichen und auch weitgehend erschöpften Thema weg geht...ist es beim Barotrauma nicht so, dass die Fische zunächst lebendig weg schwimmen?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2022)

Mir ist es egal, wer die Tiefenfänge von Barsch oder Zander macht, ob es nun ein R.L., oder Herr Silverfish, oder sonst wer ist, für diese Fische geht es tödlich aus.
Auch beim langsam hochkurbeln bekommen sie den Druckausgleich nicht hin!
Nur beim Hecht sieht es anders aus, dieser pupst die Luft weg, beim hochholen.
Waller auch, nach meinem Wissensstand.
Und ja, sie können auch zunächst mal wegschwimmen, nach dem releasen.
Solche Fische muss man einfach entnehmen, oder sie in Ruhe lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2022)

Nicht alle, Lumbs in Norwegen kommen z.B. gar nicht mehr runter weil sie aufgeblasen wie ein Ballon sind.
Aber auch wenn sie wegschwimmen müssen sie es nicht überleben.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nicht alle, Lumbs in Norwegen kommen z.B. gar nicht mehr runter weil sie aufgeblasen wie ein Ballon sind.


Jo stimmt, da soll es auch nette Angler geben, die ihnen die Schwimmblase zerstechen, welche zum Maul rausdrängt, um ihnen zu "helfen".

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

Also hier ist die Rede von mindestens 5 Minuten bei 10 Metern...ich glaube, so langsam drillt keiner: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...otrauma-bei-fischen-wie-tief-darf-ich-angeln/ .


----------



## andyblub (22. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Er hat was von Chuck Norris, weil er *ALLES* erfunden hat- zweimal ;-) . Den Jigspinner, die Rute für alles, den besten Spinner aller Zeiten (auch wenn ich die Mepps besser finde), einfach alles. Und was er nicht erfunden hat, das braucht man nicht (womit er wiederum zum Teil recht hat, würde man sich einfach auf das Programm von PB beschränken, wäre der Keller leerer, man würde aber ähnlich viele Fische fangen, so denke ich).


In einem Video zeigt er sogar, dass er die KAMERA entwickelt bzw. angepasst hat, um anständige Angelvideos zu drehen. Ich glaube, da ging es um das Thema GoPro und den YouTube-Influencer-Krieg. 

Wie ein Vorposter schrieb, es ist wirklich schade und tendenziell auch geschäftsschädigend, wie sich PB mit seiner Hauptperson präsentiert. Niemand spricht hier anglerische Qualität, Erfahrung und den Erfindergeist vergangener Tage ab, aber wäre der Sportsfreund vor einigen Jahren in die Richtung "kauziger, alter Herr" gegangen anstatt "rachsüchtiger Besserwisser", prognostiziere ich, die Firma würde einen zweiten großen Frühling erleben. Der Trend zu "made in Germany" und deutschem Branding läuft seit einigen Jahren. Die Bleichpeitsche hieß aber noch Blechpeitsche als neue Kinder die Namen Justin oder Samantha bekamen. Heute heißen Kinder wieder Klaus und Wilma, und neue Ruten werden als Meisterpeitsche oder Zanderschreck etc. vermarktet. Bei diesem Trend hätte PB Vorreiter werden können...aber natürlich nicht, wenn man alles selbst erfinden will und alles in Eigenregie macht. Vor letzterem habe ich großen Respekt, dennoch kann es erfolgreicher sein, jemanden zu beauftragen, der es es besser kann...ach so, ne, gibt's ja leider nicht


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Auch ein langsam hochgedrillter Zander und Barsch wird eine Tiefe von 15 und mehr Metern wohl schlecht überleben.
> 
> Roland teilt halt heftig aus, zum Teil total daneben, über reichlich Kritik braucht man sich dann nicht beschweren.



Da muss man aber fairer Weise sagen die Jungs sind doch eher Uferangler,und das schon auf extrem hohen Niveau.Kenne auch nicht deren kompletten Output,aber die fangen selbst im Winter oft ziemlich flach was man so sieht.
Wohingegen 90% der YouTube Angler da oftmals echt vom Boot aus hochpumpen,gerade im Winter.
Echolot bei den meisten YouTube Leuten Standard,sowas hab ich bei denen auch noch nie gesehen.
Bin jetzt kein PB Fan,aber die sind mir von der Art wirklich tausend Mal lieber als alle anderen Deutschen Angler die man so kennt.
Generell ist aber mein Tipp,am besten gar keinen deutschen oder kommerziellen Kram mehr zu gucken.
Das ist alles sellout,und es geht nur um Marken und vermarkten.

Edit: Lustig auch deren Zwist mit Uli Beyer,der ja wirklich dokumentiert als Jungspund mit denen stolz unterwegs war.
Als ob er davon nicht profitiert hätte.Na und jetzt,gehts ihm halt um seine eigenen Geschäfte...Buisness as usual,schade heutzutage...


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Da muss man aber fairer Weise sagen die Jungs sind doch eher Uferangler,und das schon auf extrem hohen Niveau.Kenne auch nicht deren kompletten Output,aber die fangen selbst im Winter oft ziemlich flach was man so sieht.
> Wohingegen 90% der YouTube Angler da oftmals echt vom Boot aus hochpumpen,gerade im Winter.


Es ging nicht um die heimischen Fische, nach dem Video müsste ich suchen. Das spielt aber keine Rolle, wenn er Barotrauma derart deutlich thematisiert ist halt blöd, wenn sie selber auffallen.



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bin jetzt kein PB Fan,aber die sind mir von der Art wirklich tausend Mal lieber als alle anderen Deutschen Angler die man so kennt.


Die wären mir deutlich lieber, wenn unser Roland L. ehrlich wäre und nicht so heftig übertreiben und sogar lügen würde.



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Edit: Lustig auch deren Zwist mit Uli Beyer,der ja wirklich dokumentiert als Jungspund mit denen stolz unterwegs war.
> Als ob er davon nicht profitiert hätte.Na und jetzt,gehts ihm halt um seine eigenen Geschäfte...Buisness as usual,schade heutzutage...


Eigentlich traurig, als ob er in seinem höheren Alter nichts besseres zu tun hat.
Und Uli Beyer ist mir nicht als streitlustig aufgefallen, da muss ihn unser Roland schon ordentlich geärgert haben. Habe die Geschichte nicht wirklich verfolgt.


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie
Lachen ist keine Lösung, Dicker.


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Dezember 2022)

Das stimmt was Du sagst.Wobei die glaube ich Boote nur bei ihren Angeltrips / Reisen nutzen.Dann soweit ich es bisher gesehen habe auch oft ohne Motor ,also mit Paddeln,und wie gesagt immer ohne Echolot oder andere Technik.Dann sei denen von mir aus auch mal so ein Drill gegönnt 
Wenn man mal so bei Instagram und anderen Medien schaut was die Leute über den Winter so posten,gerade auch die,die Guidings geben,und dann davon als Werbung Bilder veröffentlichen...dann wird einem klar,dagegen ist das was die machen sowas von harmlos 

Und mit Uli Beyer kann man schwer was zu sagen.Keine Ahnung was bei denen im Hintergrund auch abgeht.Aber wenn man sich mal die Sachen von denen von früher anschaut, erkennt man finde ich schon,dass die auch in gewisser Weise da bisschen Mentoren für den waren.
Könnte mir vorstellen die sind bisschen abgefucked,weil der jetzt richtig Business macht,aber denen wohl eher nix zurück gibt an Credits oder Support.Ist schwierig ,die passen von deren Art her halt auch nicht so richtig in die Szene wo der sich jetzt bewegt.


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2022)

Ok, wir haben hier eher eine unterschiedliche Meinung und das ist natürlich in Ordnung so.


----------



## magi (22. Dezember 2022)

Sicher hatte PB seine Zeit und auch innovative Produkte. Die Snaps und auch Wirbel sind oft von sehr guter Qualität. Die Haken und Gummis ziehen mich jetzt nicht so. Aber die Filmchen sind schon grosses Kino. Angefangen bei der "Oswald Kolle"-Vertonung scheint man auch grundsätzlich den Fokus Aufklärung übernommen zu haben, treibt das ganze aber noch mit unangebrachter schwarz-weiss Dogmatik auf die Spitze. Mag sein, dass die angel-/leistungstechnisch top drauf sind, die Videos vermitteln m.E. aber oft ein recht unbeholfenes Bild der Protagonosten - zumindest, wenn man auf der Tonspur so auf die Kacke haut. Sehr schade, weil ich in einigen Aussagen schon einen Funken an gemeinsamem Nenner erkenne. Allein die Nummer mit den Teamanglern und die oft fragwürdige Qualität der angepriesen Produkte finde ich z.B. durchaus diskussionswürdig. Allerdings nicht so, wie von R.L. & Co. aufbereitet.


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ok, wir haben hier eher eine unterschiedliche Meinung und das ist natürlich in Ordnung so.



Ach absolut !
Ich wünsche denen sogar beiden dass die auf Ihre Weise erfolgreich und happy sind,egal was da bei denen jetzt Phase is


----------



## heinzi (23. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ach ja.     ...
> Wer ohne Fehl und Tadel werfe den ersten Stein..  !
> Wie sich hier das Maul zerrissen wird.
> 
> ...


Ich finde es gut, das du hier auf Grund deiner Erfahrung mit R.L. klar Stellung für R.L. beziehst um vielleicht auch ein ausgewogeneres Bild von ihm zu zeigen. Du scheinst ihn ja auch persönlich zu kennen. Der R.L. wurde mit den Jahren auch viel kritischer, gerade was die Anglerschaft und verschiedene Methoden angeht. Die Wortwahl ist vielleicht nicht immer die angenehmste, aber dennoch finde ich es gut das er auch mal mit der Lupe manche Dinge betrachtet und sie auch beim Namen nennt. Ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich, finde seine Produkte aber klasse. Also lieber silverfish, halt die Stellung hier.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
Nun will ich aber auch auf die Schwächen der Produkte zu sprechen kommen. 
Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass beim Attraktor durch die Lagerung und die Präsentation in den engen Verkaufs-PlastikTütchen der Übergang zum Schwanzteller verknickt ist. 
Das kommt mir deutlich zu häufig vor. 
Die Köder werden dann unfischbar, wenn man nich mit Tricks Arbeitet. 
So hatte ich schon 4 von 5 Ködern, die erstmal gar nicht liefen. 

Fortsetzung folgt!? 

R. S.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Hi, kommt auch bei anderen Ködern vor, oft aber eher in der sehr günstigen Preisklasse, die teureren werden ja inzwischen oft in so Plastikförmchen geliefert, die das verhindern sollen. Finde ich aber auch nicht besser. Da koche ich mir lieber 1x 2l Wasser auf und richte die Köder wieder. 

Grüße


----------



## Snâsh (23. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Also hier ist die Rede von mindestens 5 Minuten bei 10 Metern...ich glaube, so langsam drillt keiner: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...otrauma-bei-fischen-wie-tief-darf-ich-angeln/ .


Klappt nicht. Habe ich probiert in Norwegen vom Ufer. Habe die Fische entnommen. Habe 20min Zeit gelassen.
War affig und ich machs nie wieder. 
Musste halt ein Fisch mehr gegessen werden.


----------



## ae71 (23. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Nun will ich aber auch auf die Schwächen der Produkte zu sprechen kommen.
> Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass beim Attraktor durch die Lagerung und die Präsentation in den engen Verkaufs-PlastikTütchen der Übergang zum Schwanzteller verknickt ist.
> Das kommt mir deutlich zu häufig vor.
> ...


Ja bitte Fortsetzung, wie machst du das? JKC hat ja was von Kochen geschrieben.. Wie gehts weiter?


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Gummis reinwerfen oder paar Sekunden lang übergießen und dann zum abkühlen gerade ausrichten oder hängen lassen.
Am besten noch bevor die Gummis auf einen Jig aufgezogen werden und bei unbekannten Gummis erst vorsichtig probieren. Es gibt welche (sehr wenige) die da empfindlich reagieren und am Jig z.B. dann aufreißen. Keine Gefäße verwenden in denen man noch Essen zubereiten möchte.

Grüße


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, 
Bevor ich zu der simplen Lösung komme, wurde ja schon angedeutet... Noch eine weitere regelm. Vorkommende Schwachstelle:
Da der Schwanzteller in einem separaten Guss "angeklebt" wurde und nich in einem Guss, kommt es immer wieder mal vor, dass die Verbindung Gummifisch/Schwanzteller nich sauber verklebt hat. 
Im ungünstigen Fall hat man an dieser ohnehin "Schwachstelle" dieses Überganges noch Beschädigung wie Aussparungen, "Löcher", bspw. 
Dann läuft der Teller auch nich richtig bzw. Geht beim Fehlbiss / Wurf verloren. 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2022)

So wie schon beschrieben mache ich es im Falle verknickter Gimmifische auch :
In eine ausreichend hohe und lange Form geben und kochendes Wasser drauf, bis die Köder locker "schwerelos" drin schwimmen. 

Nach paar Minuten rausholen und in einem 2. Kalten Wasserbad abschrecken, bis sie kühl sind. 
Es wird die Gummi Mischung dadurch aber mehr oder weniger dauerhaft weich. 

R. S.


----------



## Doanafischer (23. Dezember 2022)

@ Rheinspezie
Genau das sind die Gründe, weshalb ich schon lange keine PB Gummiköder mehr kaufe. Die Wirbel,Snaps und Blinker die ich habe sind allerdings 1a!
Mit seinen medialen Rundumschlägen übertreibt er es allerdings gewaltig. Die durchaus berechtigte Kritik an manchen Machenschaften der Szene geht in seinem Geschwurbel total unter.


----------



## vermesser (23. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie : Deshalb mag ich deren Software nicht so sehr wie die Hardware. Es gibt zig Gummifische die genauso fangen, aber keiner Sonderbehandlung bedürfen. 

Allerdings sind eher die Gummifische als die Twister betroffen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2022)

OK, 
wobei der "Ausschuss" bei den Twistern von P. B. deutlich geringer ausfällt. 

Das sieht man(n) auch gleich im Laden, welche Twister beschädigt oder durch falsche Lagerung deutlich verkrümmt sind. 

Der Turbotail ist ein guter Köder, hat aber folgende "Schwachstelle", die man eigentlich als solche nich bezeichnen dürfte, da der Köder zum Jiggen oder Leiern konzipiert wurde. 
Ich nenne die Schwachstelle trotzdem :je steiler der Winkel (bspw. Spundwandangeln/vertikAalen, desto öfter verkeilt der TwisterTeller im Hakenbogen oder der hintere Bereich wird von der Haken Spitze durchbohrt, was ihn sofort ausser "Gefecht" setzt für diesen Wurf. 

Is halt Nix perfekt... 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2022)

Naturgemäß hab ich kaum einen breiten Überblick über die eher raubfischorientierten Produkte von Profiblinker.
Ihren Rundbogen-Öhrhaken misstraue ich nach mehreren Aussteigern darauf, und zwar nur auf die PB Haken. Wohlgemerkt nicht was die Stärke oder Stabilität betrifft, da sind sie fast overbuilt, sondern die Schärfe/Spitzigkeit. Da bleibe ich lieber bei den guten alten Kamasan 283, auch so ein Tacklefossil. Aber wie bei allen Hakenfragen ist dies sicherlich auch ne individuelle Sache.

Ich benutze aber mit Vorliebe die Profiblinker Wirbel und (selten) Karabiner. Die sind wirklich ohne Fehl und Tadel auch in kleinen Grössen. Schön auch das es sie in verschiedenen Versionen gibt. Ich freue mich immer wenn ich in eine fremden Angelladen muss, und es da ne Profiblinker-Ecke gibt.

Die Profiblinker Kleinteile erinnern mich ein bisschen an die alten DAM-Rollen aus den 60ern und 70ern, kompromisslos auf Stabilität und Haltbarkeit getrimmt, oft zum Vorteil, manchmal zum Nachteil des Produkts. Jedenfalls weiss man  bei den Kleinteilen was man hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich nenne die Schwachstelle trotzdem :je steiler der Winkel (bspw. Spundwandangeln/vertikAalen, desto öfter verkeilt der TwisterTeller im Hakenbogen oder der hintere Bereich wird von der Haken Spitze durchbohrt,



Dann stich den Jighaken so durch dass er auf der anderen Seite des Turbotails rauskommt. Das macht man eigentlich bei allen Twistern so um zu verhindern dass der Sichelschwanz gehakt wird.


----------



## Matthias_R (23. Dezember 2022)

Hier kann man sich über die Gefahren des Angelns unterhalten lassen.
Was mich etwas bestürzt, sind die langen Drills und die unsichere Landung, inklusive dass sich ein Hecht im Unterarm verbeißt.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein Problem des Drills ohne Rücklaufsperre. Der Lorkowski kriegt keine Hand frei. Am Ende drillt er die Fische ziemlich platt. 
Im Vergleich zu dem, was hier gezeigt wird, ist eine Kescherlandung schonender.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann stich den Jighaken so durch dass er auf der anderen Seite des Turbotails rauskommt. Macht man eigentlich bei allen Twistern um zu verhindern dass der Sichelschwanz gehakt wird.


Häh?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich über die Gefahren des Angelns unterhalten lassen.
> Was mich etwas bestürzt, sind die langen Drills und die unsichere Landung, inklusive dass sich ein Hecht im Unterarm verbeißt.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein Problem des Drills ohne Rücklaufsperre. Der Lorkowski kriegt keine Hand frei. Am Ende drillt er die Fische ziemlich platt.
> Im Vergleich zu dem, was hier gezeigt wird, ist eine Kescherlandung schonender.


Hallo,

richtig. Wenn ich jemanden wie in dem Video unvoreingenommen in Natura beobachten würde, so würde ich zu dem Schluss kommen, da drillt einer einen Hecht, der es nicht kann .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Häh?


Schwanz nach unten....


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2022)

Häääh?


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2022)

Wenn Du nen Twister auf einen Tisch legst, gibt es doch ein "Oben" und "Unten".
Auf nahezu allen Abbildungen wird die Montage des Twisters mit "Schwanz nach oben" gezeigt - einfach mal andersrum testen.. .


----------



## bic zip (24. Dezember 2022)

Twister richtig aufgezogen?
					

Hallo  boardis     Jetzt  sind  es  schon Viele Jahre her|kopfkrat, seitdem ich keine Twister  mehr benutzt habe ,ich kann mich noch  an den guten alten Zeiten erinnern  an dem  der Twister kaum auf dem Grund ankam  und schon  zuckte es in der Rutenspitze|rolleyes.Die letzten Jahre  verschwand...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




würde sagen Bild 2 hat gewonnen


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Twister richtig aufgezogen?
> 
> 
> Hallo  boardis     Jetzt  sind  es  schon Viele Jahre her|kopfkrat, seitdem ich keine Twister  mehr benutzt habe ,ich kann mich noch  an den guten alten Zeiten erinnern  an dem  der Twister kaum auf dem Grund ankam  und schon  zuckte es in der Rutenspitze|rolleyes.Die letzten Jahre  verschwand...
> ...



Jenau!


----------



## Treets (24. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich über die Gefahren des Angelns unterhalten lassen.
> Was mich etwas bestürzt, sind die langen Drills und die unsichere Landung, inklusive dass sich ein Hecht im Unterarm verbeißt.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein Problem des Drills ohne Rücklaufsperre. Der Lorkowski kriegt keine Hand frei. Am Ende drillt er die Fische ziemlich platt.
> Im Vergleich zu dem, was hier gezeigt wird, ist eine Kescherlandung schonender.


Oh mein Gott, was tun diese Menschen denn den Tieren hier an? Sorry, aber das wirkt wie ein einziges Herumgestümpere, das den Fischen sicher nicht gut tut…


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Der Drill mit dem Brassenfresser dauert über 15 Minuten. Glaube sogar 18.
Das ist echt Irrsinn. 
Kein Hecht in unseren Gewässern braucht mit ner 100g Rute, hat doch die Peitsche?, so lange. 
Selbst mit ner 15g Barschrute ist der Hecht schneller in so einem See ohne Hindernisse gedrillt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Drill mit dem Brassenfresser dauert über 15 Minuten. Glaube sogar 18.
> Das ist echt Irrsinn.
> Kein Hecht in unseren Gewässern braucht mit ner 100g Rute, hat doch die Peitsche?, so lange.
> Selbst mit ner 15g Barschrute ist der Hecht schneller in so einem See ohne Hindernisse gedrillt.




R.S.


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> R.S.


Tu dir nicht weh. 
Verstehe die Reaktion auch nicht ganz. 

Wünsche Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Matthias_R (24. Dezember 2022)

Sind "nur" so 7 Minuten, von Minute 9 an, zur 16. Aber mit Rücklaufsperre und Kescher wäre es für beide beteiligten kürzer und unblutiger gewesen.


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> richtig. Wenn ich jemanden wie in dem Video unvoreingenommen in Natura beobachten würde, so würde ich zu dem Schluss kommen, da drillt einer einen Hecht, der es nicht kann .
> 
> ...


Ganz deiner Meinung. Unglaublich was der Herr da abgeliefert hat. Und dann stellt der Anfänger so was auch noch ins Netz, peinlich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ach ja.     ...
> Wer ohne Fehl und Tadel werfe den ersten Stein..  !
> Wie sich hier das Maul zerrissen wird.....
> 
> ...



*Zustimmung silverfisch !*

Jo,und Mancher kann Alles besser , am Besten in der warmen Stube vorm PC.

Zuerst wird zu schnell gedrillt , dann zu langsam.

 Roland L. und Einige plustern auf inkl. HassKappe , voll übertrieben.

Die sachlichen Stellen gefallen mir besser.

PS: Glaubt Ihr , Ihr hättet hier nen TwisterAufzieherAnfänger am Start ?
Ich bin doch kein Student.

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Sind "nur" so 7 Minuten, von Minute 9 an, zur 16. Aber mit Rücklaufsperre und Kescher wäre es für beide beteiligten kürzer und unblutiger gewesen.


Dann schaue den 2. Fisch
Minute 18 bis fast zum Ende. Minute 32 oder 33.
Sind mind 14 Minuten. 
Soll jeder halten wie er will. 
Nur dann bitte nicht auf Doppelmoral und andere ankacken sondern dann einfach mal die Fresse halten. 
Waidgerecht ist anders.


----------



## Matthias_R (24. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt, der letzte Fisch dauert ewig...
Und dann noch über den Uferkies...
Warum? Eigentlich doch nur, weil er ohne Rücklaufsperre keine Hand frei hat.


----------



## alexpp (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte meinen bisher größten Hecht von 1,2m mit einer schwachen Rute bis 35g innerhalb von max. 2 Minuten im Kescher, waren wohl deutlich weniger.
Man könnte natürlich sagen, war nicht der kampfstärkste Hecht, dann schlagen wir halt ne Minute drauf, aber nen Fisch fast tot drillen 
Er sollte besser einen Kescher verwenden, erst recht wegen seinem Alter. Ich übertreibe nie mit der Waidgerechtigkeit, aber in dem Fall ist das schon echt auffällig.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab daasjetzt mal im Schnelldurchlauf geguckt,
Das stammt aus einer Zeit als manche den Kiemengriff zur Landung als Nonplusultra beschrieben, so entsteht das Geeier..
Den muss ma bringen und wollen, für die Helden in Gummihose aus dem Klipp wäre der Kescher die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Aber das ist Jahre her, und die Ansichten haben sich geändert.  Das wirkt etwS wie eine Satire aufs Angeln, totales Rumgestochere


----------



## Matthias_R (25. Dezember 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Das stammt aus einer Zeit als manche den Kiemengriff zur Landung als Nonplusultra beschrieben, so entsteht das Geeier..


Stammt von gestern. Also 24.12.22.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Dezember 2022)

Dann ist den Typen nicht zu helfen


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Dezember 2022)

Krass - was für eine Diskussion...

Profiblinker: Die Produkte sind durchwegs total OK. Da gibt es nicht viele Andere von denen man das behaupten kann.. .
Der Herr L.: Ich mag ihn nicht, seine ganze Art ist mir zuwieder. Ich kenne ihn aber auch nicht persöhnlich, von daher ist das eigentlich blöde.. .
Siegmündung: Da hat der L. ganz heftig zum damaligen Hype beigetragen - der alleinige Verursacher des Angelverbotes war er ganz sicher nicht.
Rückwärtskurbeln: Sorry, aber das ist komplett irre und eine ziehmlich sichere Methode Fische zu verlieren.

Frohe Weihnacht euch allen....


----------



## Matthias_R (25. Dezember 2022)

Mit totem Köfi kann man keine Hechte fangen. Ok, ich hab auch noch keinen auf Köfi, aber auf Hecht hab ich das auch noch nicht probiert (Auf Barsch funzt es meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn man die Pose immer Mal wieder bewegt...).
Aber Deadbaiting auf Hecht ist ein Fake der Angelindustrie, um die Leute abzuzocken. Sagt Roland.
Seht selbst:





Oder hätte ich das bei "lustige Netzfundstücke" Posten sollen?


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

DeadBaitGate 

Verschwörung 

So jetzt habt ihr die sagenhafte Möglichkeit an eine Blechpeitsche zu kommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe es immer gewusst:

Vor mehreren Jahrzehnten braute sich das heimlich und ganz gezielt in England zusammen, um kohleabmelkend europaweit exportiert zu werden - die wussten damals schon, dass der Brexit kommen wird und dann dringend Devisen beschafft werden müssen.

Da gibt es definitiv keine bessere Quelle als hechtgeile Angler, die tonnenweise Deadbait-Tackle kaufen (bevorzugt von Fox & Co. - die Delkim-Auslandsaufklärungsabteilung ist oft auch mit dabei) - die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich immer zuletzt.

Drum holten sie auch manipulierend die Fachpresse mit ins Boot, um uns bis heute nachhaltig brainbaitdead zu waschen und final auszubluten.

Mit am obermiesesten verhielt sich da stets auch der Herr Drachkovitch als Kukö-Faker (echt das Allerletzte, der saß ja nicht mal an):

Der hatte nie Kohle für Kunstköder und musste sich darum immer Rotaugen zwecks Tötung fangen, um wenigstens mal so tun zu können als ob auf seinem subversiven Erschleichungsweg zum Spinnfischer-Papstthron:

Was konkret unter der Wasseroberfläche abgeht (inkl. dem Ding am Leinenende), weiß ja keiner so richtig


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> So jetzt habt ihr die sagenhafte Möglichkeit an eine Blechpeitsche zu kommen.



Beim nächsten Angelflohmarkt halte ich mal Ausschau - hätte nämlich noch Bedarf für einen etwas kürzeren Deadbait-Stock.

Da tun es erfahrungsgemäß auch olle weichere Billig-Spinnen sehr gut.

Für max. 30 EUR geht die dann mit (guter Zustand vorausgesetzt) - aber wehe, die verpackt trotz propagierter Unzerstörbarkeit keine ganze Tiefkühlforelle und 80 g+ Blei.

Denn dann kehre ich wieder und carbon-kreuzige den Verkäufer an seinem eigenen Ex-Verkaufsobjekt:

Das Ding ist ja zweiteilig, da lässt sich gut eine entsprechende Display-Halterung für den Heini basteln (unten in nen schmuck angegammelten Retro-Sonnenschirmständer vom Sperrmüll reinstecken oder so).

Und lasse ihn 30 Jahre lang dran hängen als Warnung für evtl. betrügerische Nachahmer (funzte dareinst ja z. B. auch mit entsorgten Piraten an Hafeneingängen usw.), die werden dann nie wieder Bullshit von Klapptischen herunter verblocken.

_Create your own schindanger_ (um einen weiteren Bogen zu England zu schlagen).

Liebreizende Raben und Geier, wetzet schon mal die Schnabelschneidkanten - es wird angerichtet sein immerdar (eine andere Form von Deadbait - in dem Fall eben geflügellockend).

Muss ja schließlich auch seinen Grund haben, dass "Köder" auf Holländisch "Aas" heißt (wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## andyblub (31. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Mit totem Köfi kann man keine Hechte fangen. Ok, ich hab auch noch keinen auf Köfi, aber auf Hecht hab ich das auch noch nicht probiert (Auf Barsch funzt es meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn man die Pose immer Mal wieder bewegt...).
> Aber Deadbaiting auf Hecht ist ein Fake der Angelindustrie, um die Leute abzuzocken. Sagt Roland.



Es mag belächelt werden, doch es deckt sich mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen. Mit keinem anderen Köder habe ich mehr Zeit erfolglos am Wasser verbracht als mit dem stationär angebotenen toten Köderfisch. Meine Hechtfänge hatte ich allesamt an der Pose im Wind oder in der Strömung, wo sich der Köder bewegt. Ich mag nun nicht von einer Verschwörung sprechen, zumindest aber von einem "Deadbait"-Hype in den vergangenen Jahren. Insbesondere im Winter gibt's ja sonst nix großartig bei uns zu beangeln und dementsprechend zu verkaufen. Bestimmt funktioniert der stationär angebotene tote Köderfisch auch mal und natürlich hilft es, wenn perfekte Gewässerkenntnis des "Profis" vorliegt. Bei mir stehts leider in keinem günstigen Aufwand/Nutzenverhältnis.
Schon lange vermute ich, dass einige der berichteten Hechtfänge auf toten Köderfisch möglicherweise doch eher auf "toten" Köderfisch stattgefunden haben, aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Was Hechtangeln betrifft, bin ich in jedenfalls klar im Team #WackeltNixBeißtNix


----------



## Waidbruder (31. Dezember 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Ich mag nun nicht von einer Verschwörung sprechen, zumindest aber von einem "Deadbait"-Hype in den vergangenen Jahren. Insbesondere im Winter gibt's ja sonst nix großartig bei uns zu beangeln und dementsprechend zu verkaufen.


Das Angeln mit totem Köfi am Grund auf Hecht ist wahrlich nichts neues, der bekannte englische Aalangler John Sidley hat diese Methode schon in den 80ern intensiviert und im Winter sehr viele und grosse Hechte so gefangen. Erinnere die vielen Artikel damals in den Zeitschriften. Man muss halt nur wissen wie mans macht.


----------



## silverfish (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mir mal die 44 Seiten auf Perca non olet  zu diesem Thema durchgelesen.  
Paar Bekannte von vor über 10 Jahren hebe ich erkannt. Einige haben für mich, erstaunlicherweise ein geändertes Verhalten zum Post schreiben.
Der TE hier ist ja dort meist nur aks Bedanker ,im Gegensatz zu hier, wo er sich als Anheizer sonnt.
Schade, daß im Namen  der  Lustigkeit solch ein Abklatsch verzapft wird.
Die Nicknamen sind ja nicht immer die selben ,hier und hüben, aber man erkennt schon welch Geist die Feder quält. 

Möge im Neuen Jahr für UNS alle, mehr Weisheit und weniger Schadenfreude zum Massstab werden.


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Angelflohmarkt halte ich mal Ausschau - hätte nämlich noch Bedarf für einen etwas kürzeren Deadbait-Stock.


JRC Defender Stalker in 10' 3lbs zu 45€ Stk, haben kürzlich Einzug erhalten und machen einen überraschend tauglichen Eindruck, leider noch kein Fisch dran gehabt, halbe 40cm Makrele + 90g Blei gehen aber brauchbar raus.


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Es mag belächelt werden, doch es deckt sich mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen. Mit keinem anderen Köder habe ich mehr Zeit erfolglos am Wasser verbracht als mit dem stationär angebotenen toten Köderfisch.


Same here

Wobei ich die grundsätzliche Funktionalität nicht bezweifel, es braucht einfach "nur" irre viel Zeit im Vergleich zum Kunstköder.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Dezember 2022)

Beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht ist die Stellenwahl IMO mit das Wichtigste.

Insofern bevorzuge ich einen mobilen Ansatz:

Wenn sich nach spätestens 45 Minuten nichts tut, wird eine der beiden Ruten um 10 bis 15 m versetzt. So sucht man zumindest ein gewisses Stück Uferkante ab.

Ich haue auch gerne noch ne Ladung Grundfutter rund um den Köfi ins Wasser zwecks Futterfisch-Anlock - bei ein klein wenig weiteren Köfi-Würfen (= außerhalb händischer Futter-Einwurfweite) mit der Schleuder geschossen (beim Deadbaiten beangle ich generell keine großen Distanzen).

Ein aktiver Ansatz mit ganz langsam geführter Zuppelpose ist auch eine gute Alternative - in dem Fall den Köfi dann per Schädelplatten-Haltehaken-Durchramm sichern, damit der linear mit dem Kopf voran läuft und nicht rotiert.

Meeresfische bringen bei uns gar nichts - da sind das gute alte Rotauge oder ein Kleindöbel 20 cm+ weitaus besser. Alternativ auch mal billige Tiefkühl-Forelle, wobei normale Köfis aus der Natur (inkl. Eingeweide) da auch besser kommen.

Standard-Setup bei mir sind mittelweiche 360er-Ruten mit 3lbs und 0,40er bis 0,45er Mono. Bügel immer offen, daher keine Freilaufrolle (besitze keine, da ich für Freilauf auch ansonsten keine Verwendung habe - bin z. B. kein Festblei-Karpfenangler).

Beim Grundangeln (auch mit Deadbait Pencil als Liftmontage) hinten Backbiter-Arm dran, vorne E-Bissanzeiger.

Geflecht bei mir nur an der Segelpose.

Ansonsten: Schnellanschlagssystem mit zwei kleinen verrostbaren Drillingen (Partridge) an 7x7 - bei Bissverdacht beschränkt sich die "Wartezeit" aufs Schnurstraffen bis zum Kontakt. Nur bei Köfis 25 cm+ zähle ich noch zusätzlich bis auf 10, bis der Anschlag kommt.

Ich verwende aber generell verschiedene Vorfach-Konfigurationen je nach Anbiete-Art (Grundblei, Zuppelpose, frei treibende Pose usw.).

Am Deadbait Pencil plus Uptrace (bei dieser Methode sowie bei Subfloat-Systemen ein absolutes Muss, um Schnurkapper zu verhindern).

Aber ganz klar: Insgesamt lässt sich mit der Spinnrute viel mehr Fläche absuchen usw.

Deadbaiten ist für mich daher nichts für ein paar spontane Stunden, da sollte dann schon ein ganzer Tag zur Verfügung stehen (schon allein aufgrund des größeren Aufbau-Aufwands inkl. Stuhl usw).

Zwecks Köfi-Sicherung beim normalen Grundangeln: Haltehaken durch die Schwanzwurzel, dann zusätzlich ein Stück Naturwolle (= auch im Mitfress-Fall komplett verrottbar) rumwickeln, festknoten, fertig.


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht ist die Stellenwahl IMO mit das Wichtigste.


Wir hatten hier mal nen Boardie. 
Der nordbeck
Der wusste genau wo die Fische sind und hat auf Ansage dicke Hechte mit Köfi gefangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Dezember 2022)

Genau, der war da insgesamt sehr kompetent und hat ordentlichst abgeräumt (teils auch nachts). 

Gab damals ja auch mal ein extra AB-Video mit ihm.


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gab damals ja auch mal ein extra AB-Video mit ihm.


Ja stimmt. 
Der schwörte auch auf Anfüttern mit Fischstückchen


----------



## Seele (31. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier mal nen Boardie.
> Der nordbeck
> Der wusste genau wo die Fische sind und hat auf Ansage dicke Hechte mit Köfi gefangen.


War aber glaube ich auch in Holland. Trotzdem war das schon beeindruckend mit welcher Konstanz der Junge gute Fische gefangen hat.


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2022)

Was der erstmal gefangen hätte, wenn er die gleiche Zeit mit der Spinne abgerissen hätte.


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Was der erstmal gefangen hätte, wenn er die gleiche Zeit mit der Spinne abgerissen hätte.


Spalter.   

Frohes neues und viel Erfolg bei deiner Session gleich


----------



## thanatos (1. Januar 2023)

andyblub schrieb:


> Was Hechtangeln betrifft, bin ich in jedenfalls klar im Team #WackeltNixBeißtNix


In vielen Anglerjahren habe ich noch nie erlebt das ein Hecht einen toten
Fisch gefressen hat , das mag ja in Fließgewässern anders sein wenn
er sich durch seine Fixierung bewegt - im See würde er vom Haken faulen 
bevor ein Hecht zu packt .
Noch was - wie jemand seinen Fisch drillt ist ganz und gar seine Sache ob hart 
oder weich - wie ihr es macht ist richtig - was andere machen aber auch .
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein erfolgreiches 2023


----------



## heinzi (1. Januar 2023)

andyblub schrieb:


> Es mag belächelt werden, doch es deckt sich mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen. Mit keinem anderen Köder habe ich mehr Zeit erfolglos am Wasser verbracht als mit dem stationär angebotenen toten Köderfisch. Meine Hechtfänge hatte ich allesamt an der Pose im Wind oder in der Strömung, wo sich der Köder bewegt. Ich mag nun nicht von einer Verschwörung sprechen, zumindest aber von einem "Deadbait"-Hype in den vergangenen Jahren. Insbesondere im Winter gibt's ja sonst nix großartig bei uns zu beangeln und dementsprechend zu verkaufen. Bestimmt funktioniert der stationär angebotene tote Köderfisch auch mal und natürlich hilft es, wenn perfekte Gewässerkenntnis des "Profis" vorliegt. Bei mir stehts leider in keinem günstigen Aufwand/Nutzenverhältnis.
> Schon lange vermute ich, dass einige der berichteten Hechtfänge auf toten Köderfisch möglicherweise doch eher auf "toten" Köderfisch stattgefunden haben, aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Was Hechtangeln betrifft, bin ich in jedenfalls klar im Team #WackeltNixBeißtNix


Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen, die ich hier mit dem toten Köderfisch gemacht habe. Da lief nix. Anders war das, als ich vor vielen Jahren in Irland war. Da war der tote Köderfisch sehr erfolgreich. Da habe ich in den Abendstunden gute Hechte mit toten Köderfisch gefangen, die eigentlich eher für den großen Aal gedacht waren. So unterschiedlich kann es sein.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Januar 2023)

Hi, ich habe schon mehrere gute Hechte auf tote Köfis gefangen. Ich angele fast nur in Baggerseen. Natürlich fängt man statistisch in 5 Stunden Spinnfischen besser, als in 5 Stunden Deadbaiting. Dafür ist es aber auch gemütlicher.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier mal nen Boardie.
> Der nordbeck
> Der wusste genau wo die Fische sind und hat auf Ansage dicke Hechte mit Köfi gefangen.


Jo, 
Der nordbeck hat super Sachen im Kochbereich geschrieben... Weil wohl Profi. 
Leider sehr überheblich... Menschliche "Vollkatastrophe" und zum Schluss hin schwer zu ertragen. 
Gut, dass er wech is...


----------



## Bertone (1. Januar 2023)

Deckt sich nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen, insbesondere nachts. Es muss eine leichte Strömung vorliegen, geht also auch an stehenden Gewässern, der Köderfisch muss a. mehrmals in die Bauchhöhle angestochen werden und b. das ist, bzw. war bei mir ausschlaggebend, der Köderfisch muss mit einer winzigen Menge Zibet parfümiert werden (nicht ein Tropfen, das Zeug stinkt erbärmlich, sondern in der Tat nur eine minimale Menge). Dann kamen nachts die Hechte, Aale und anderes Getier hassten die Parfümierung, aber Hechte holten sich selbst kleine Köderfische, die testweise auf Aal und Zander ausgelegt waren. Eigentlich hatte ich das für Aale vorgesehen, erwies sich für diese aber als völliger Fehlschlag, jedoch die Hechte fanden es 'interessant'.


----------



## Treets (1. Januar 2023)

thanatos schrieb:


> … im See würde er vom Haken faulen
> bevor ein Hecht zu packt .


Das ist nicht richtig. Ich kenne einen Angelkollegen, der am Bistensee (Schleswig-Holstein) nur mit totem Köderfisch fischt und damit sehr erfolgreich ist und regelmäßig große Hechte auf die Schuppen legt…


----------



## angler1996 (1. Januar 2023)

Treets schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Ich kenne einen Angelkollegen, der am Bistensee (Schleswig-Holstein) nur mit totem Köderfisch fischt und damit sehr erfolgreich ist und regelmäßig große Hechte auf die Schuppen legt…


 Jepp , geht ob Sommer oder Winter egal

aber nicht nach der Methode- Kam , sah und siegte _ das wird - kam - sah nix und schneiderte ab;-))
Ein gewisse Gewässerkenntnis sollte da sein.

Bertone - was verstehst Du unter Zibet? wirklich das von der Katz?


----------



## Bertone (1. Januar 2023)

Nein, gibt es seit langer Zeit auch auf synthetischer Basis. Die Schweinerei, welche mit den Zibetkatzen getrieben wird wäre den Fangerfolg nicht wert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2023)

Bertone schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es seit langer Zeit auch auf synthetischer Basis. Die Schweinerei, welche mit den Zibetkatzen getrieben wird wäre den Fangerfolg nicht wert.


Hääh? 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hääh?



Anstatt frisch gepresstem Zibetkatzensaft wird das Zeug inzwischen auch künstlich hergestellt.


----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2023)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Ein gewisse Gewässerkenntnis sollte da sein.


Auch genau deswegen habe ich zuletzt meine Vergleichsangeln Kunst vs. Köfi angestellt.
Bisher haben wir oft unbekannte Gewässer mit Köfi befischt, wir hatten zwar auch Erfolg, aber mir kam es gemessen am Zeiteinsatz eher mäßig vor. Das wurde untermauert durch Erfahrungen an Hausgewässern, wo ich in Bereichen erfolglos angesessen habe, von denen ich durchs Spinnfischen genau wusste, dass da Hechte unterwegs sind und sogar ne recht treffsichere Prognose abgeben konnte was Bisse / Angelzeit anging, das war so etwa 1 Biss / Stunde. 12 - 15stündige Ansitzte in den Bereichen brachten aber nur Kormorane, nicht ein Hechtbiss.
Deswegen habe ich zuletzt bewusst Spots gewählt, die ich in- und auswendig kenne, ich kann da die wirklich interessanten Bereiche bis auf sehr wenige Quadratmeter eingrenzen, die Köfis hatten bei den Vergleichen stets die Vorteile auf ihrer Seite, heißt wurden zuerst an den besten Spots präsentiert, wurden an mehreren Ruten auf unterschiedliche Arten angeboten, hatten die höhere Angel- und Organisationszeit und es waren immer Tage, an denen die Bedingungen für die Spinnrute mutmaßlich schlecht waren (Lufttemperatur -5°C, Wassertemperatur um 2°c, Sturm von der Seite, Sichtweite im Wasser richtig mies); Das Ergebnis ist bislang aber das gleiche. Die Spinnrute hat an einem von 5 Tagen nix gefangen, die Köfiruten an vier von 5 Tagen, die Spinne liegt mit Hechten von 92, 95, 98, einem kleinen und einem 125er Wels haushoch vorn, Köfis brachten nur einen knapp 80er Hecht.


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Januar 2023)

Dieser thread hier,dann die Youtube Kommentare... Diskussionen in anderen Foren...Und man kann fast sicher sein,die Jungs lesen überall mit...
@ Roland & Micha   , c'mon,es ist Zeit für nen Account !!!


----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2023)

no fucking way


----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2023)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen:




Welcher Ringsatz kommt denn nen paar Hundert Euro?
Und schön ist auch, wo er sagt, dass ne von der Aktion vergleichbare Rute heute nen Fuffi kosten würde.


----------



## alexpp (1. Januar 2023)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Dieser thread hier,dann die Youtube Kommentare... Diskussionen in anderen Foren...Und man kann fast sicher sein,die Jungs lesen überall mit...
> @ Roland & Micha   , c'mon,es ist Zeit für nen Account !!!


Also Verehrer hätten sie genug hier.


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Januar 2023)

Ich gucke gerne Profi Blinker Videos  

Finde es erfrischend Anders zu den üblichen YT-Videos mit dem neusten Tackle, den supertollen neuen Baits und irgendwelchen Teamanglern mir Baseball-Caps. 

Roland redet Klartext. Er gibt sich unverfälscht und sagt, was er denkt. Teilweise schon etwas unter der Gürtellinie, das macht mir aber nichts aus und ist kultig.

Die Fänge geben Ihnen recht. Vieles selbst erdacht und ehrlich erarbeitet. Ohne Guiding, Echolot usw. Da können so einige Angelhuren nicht mithalten


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Januar 2023)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Dieser thread hier,dann die Youtube Kommentare... Diskussionen in anderen Foren...Und man kann fast sicher sein,die Jungs lesen überall mit...
> @ Roland & Micha   , c'mon,es ist Zeit für nen Account !!!


Möchtest du hier mehr Trouble haben und lieber andere hier nicht arbeitslos machen


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Januar 2023)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Möchtest du hier mehr Trouble haben und lieber andere hier nicht arbeitslos machen


Ach so ja, ich frage natürlich für einen Kollegen.


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Januar 2023)

Seele schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wann der Typ sein Hand geflatter noch als das non plus Ultra für Barschfänge verkaufen will.....
> 
> Produkte von PB mögen fangen, aber wer sich selber öffentlich als solch ein Ekelpaket gegenüber nahezu jedem anderen MEnschen darstellt, der brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er Gegenwind bekommt. Deshalb meide ich auch garantiert jedes einzelne Produkt dieser Firma.
> Typisch Deutsch, erst mal alle anderen schlecht machen.


So geht es mir mit den Produkten von Joker Fishing


----------



## Seele (1. Januar 2023)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> So geht es mir mit den Produkten von Joker Fishing


Dein gutes Recht und juckt mich nicht im Geringsten.
Deswegen gibt es auch zig Hersteller in Deutschland, für jeden ist was dabei.


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Januar 2023)

Seele schrieb:


> Aber wer klebt denn so verbissen an der Technik? Es ist ja wohl doch der Roland. Mir kann keiner erzählen dass er beim rückwärts kurbeln gleichmäßiger die Schnur frei gibt als ne sauber eingestellte Bremse. Zumals es noch absolut bescheiden aussieht.
> Außerdem ist das doch dann ein kontinuierliches nachjustieren wenn man "manuell" die Schnur frei gibt. Wenn ich das Gefühl haben sollte die Bremseinstellung passt nicht, dann dreh ich das Köpfchen halt ein bisschen.
> Wenn ich da überlege wie teils meine großen Forellen los schießen, da da würde ich mir ja das Handgelenk auskugeln so schnell müsste ich rückwärts kurbeln.


Auch hier wieder. Wahrscheinlich habe ich es verpasst, aber wo behauptet er denn, dass es das "Nonplusultra" sei?


----------



## Matthias_R (1. Januar 2023)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Roland redet Klartext. ..


...und oft ziemlich Bullshit.


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Januar 2023)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> ...und oft ziemlich Bullshit.


Ja sicher. Das wäre bei dir oder mir aber auch nicht Anders, wenn wir Angelvideos drehen würden.


----------



## Matthias_R (1. Januar 2023)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Das wäre bei dir oder mir aber auch nicht Anders, wenn wir Angelvideos drehen würden.


Ähm...ich drehe keine Angelvideos.
Wenn ich mich zu den Dingen, die ich professionell betreibe, gegenüber anderen Menschen äußere, sehe ich aber zu, daß da kein Bullshit steht.
Ich bin sicher kein guter Angler. Ich fange passabel mit dem, was ich so veranstalte.
Meine bislang größten Fische (Hechte 90+) konnte ich binnen weniger Minuten landen. 
Ich hab eine Zeit lang freiberuflich (und durchaus erfolgreich) gearbeitet. Es wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen,  die Konkurrenz mit haltlosen Vorwürfen zu diskreditieren, bzw das zu versuchen. 
Es mag allerlei Betrug bei der Fernsehangelei geben, und in den "Fachmagazinen". Und es wäre wichtig, dem nachzugehen. Genau wie der Tatsache, dass in den Fachmagazinen nicht mehr zwischen Werbung und redaktionellem Inhalt unterschieden wird. Dazu muss man aber glaubwürdig sein. 
 So ist angesichts der vielen Fangmeldungen von Hechten mit totem Köfi die These, das wäre alles Betrug der Tackle-Industrie, schon sehr steil.
Da er den Jigspinner auch erfunden hat, wirft er der Tackle-Industrie auch vor, mit den Videos, daß man die Dinger jiggen solle, vorsätzlich Abrisse zwecks Umsatzsteigerung zu provozieren. ICH habe jedenfalls mit den Dingern an etlichen Tagen VIEL besser gefangen, wenn ich sie bis zum Grund hab durchsacken lassen und dann angejiggt hab. 
Wer in seinen Videos andere sehr beherzt angreift, sollte sich selbst nicht so angreifbar machen.


----------



## Treets (2. Januar 2023)

Was ich nicht verstehe: Wenn Roland doch so davon überzeugt ist, dass alle anderen bekannten Angler unfähige Scharlatane sind, die nur Unwahrheiten verbreiten, warum weigert er sich dann, mal mit ihnen oder gegen sie zu fischen?


----------



## alexpp (2. Januar 2023)

Treets schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Wenn Roland doch so davon überzeugt ist, dass alle anderen bekannten Angler unfähige Scharlatane sind, die nur Unwahrheiten verbreiten, warum weigert er sich dann, *mal mit ihnen* oder gegen sie zu fischen?


Das stimmt so nicht ganz, in einem hier verlinkten Video, wo er im Wasser in ein Loch tritt, angelt er mit Birger D.


----------



## Captain_H00k (2. Januar 2023)

Zudem,wo soll er denn mitangeln ?
Diese ganzen Youtube Formate kosten doch ne Startgebühr.Soviel ich weiß ,zahlt z.B. jede Marke bei YPC 25.000€ Startgebühr um überhaupt dabei zu sein.
Das würde ich auch niemals machen,und vor allem denen nicht diese Geld gönnen, für den Quatsch den die veranstalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2023)

Das sind halt Werbeveranstaltungen. Und Werbung kostet Geld.


----------



## alexpp (2. Januar 2023)

Weiß jemand, wie das mit der Startgebühr bei der F&F ProfiLiga aussieht, auch so ähnlich?
Aber allgemein ist Roland L. inzwischen zu alt dafür, würde körperlich sicher schwer werden.


----------



## Captain_H00k (2. Januar 2023)

Micha könnte sowas doch easy machen.
Wieviel die anderen nehmen,davon hab ich keine Ahnung.Aber 4 free macht sowas heutzutage bestimmt keiner mehr.
Und ich finde eh,solche Formate wären blöd.
Wenn dann privat unter sich,und jeder auf seinem YouTube Kanal eine Episode veröffentlichen,also quasi ein Hin- & Rückspiel.
Das wäre finde ich die einzig faire Geschichte


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2023)

Treets schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Wenn Roland doch so davon überzeugt ist, dass alle anderen bekannten Angler unfähige Scharlatane sind, die nur Unwahrheiten verbreiten, warum weigert er sich dann, mal mit ihnen oder gegen sie zu fischen?


Hier greift ein Zitat von Achilles, aus dem Film Troja :

"ES GIBT KEINEN PAKT ZWISCHEN LÖWEN UND MENSCHEN."

Warum sollte ein Pionier mit Personen wie bspw. "Big L, dem" einwandfreien"Wilden, Zanderseb, Plääten Didi ", etc.
Seine kostbare Lebens und Angel Zeit verschwenden?

R. S.


----------



## heinzi (2. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind halt Werbeveranstaltungen. Und Werbung kostet Geld.


ja, und Werbung lügt. Hört sich erstmal trivial an, ist aber so.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Januar 2023)

heinzi schrieb:


> ja, und Werbung lügt. Hört sich erstmal trivial an, ist aber so.


Für mich ist Werbung erst einmal nur ein "Bekanntmachen", den Bekanntheitsgrad erweitern. Natürlich wird das Produkt nicht schlecht geredet. Dann komme ich als möglicher Konsument, selbst denkend, kaufe oder lasse es. Eventuell kaufe ich zum Test, entscheide anhand meiner Eindrücke ob gut oder schlecht. Bei mir vielleicht gut, beim Nächsten net so, Unrecht haben beide nicht, auf sich bezogen. Medien: ich bin selbst denkend und kann Zeitung lesen ohne Gefahr von Fakes, Manipulation oder Meinungsmache und mir trotzdem brauchbare oder unbrauchbare Infos rausziehen. Rausfiltern. So erwachsen und selbstbewußt meiner Verstandnutzung bin ich. Ich mag auch Turniere wie YPC and at all, ohne zum Konsumsklaven zu werden, ne schöne Zeitvertreibung zu haben und sogar ab und an Infos rauszufiltern.
Wir lehnen immer alles ab, aber wo wäre denn wirklich ein Jeder ohne Bücher, Austausch, Magazine, Werbung für neue Köder oder Techniken, You Tupe und alles? Wo?
Wenn ich mir dabei alles einreden lasse ohne Test, eigene Meinung und Fähigkeit zum Filtern, ja dann liegt es weder an Medien noch Werbung, in welcher Form auch immer.
Kann man auch auf den gesamten Alltag übertragen, früher wie heute. Nicht immer ist der Lehrer schuld wenn man Mathe nicht checkt und Unnütze ist Wissen deswegen schon lange nicht. Wie man es verwertet liegt einzig und allein an einem selbst.
Mein einziger Beitrag hier.
Gutes Neues!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2023)

Wahnsinn, 15 Seiten schon gefüllt  
Ich habe mir die Videos von PB immer gerne angeschaut. Gab es damals Mal als DVD Beilage zu irgendeiner Angelzeitung.  Die Stimme von Roland hat mich jedes Mal ganz gezielt innerhalb weniger Minuten einschlafen lassen. Der Rest interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, weder von PB, Zeck, Kamasutra oder wem auch immer. Wir sind doch alle selber schuld dass die sich heut zu Tage so (selbst) 
darstellen dürfen und wir das konsumieren und kaufen. Und den Rotz den die Produzieren, hat sowieso der selbe kleine Mann hergestellt. 

Ein Freund erzählte mir von einem Bekannten, der nach einmal Spinnangeln beim nächsten Mal ne "1000 Euro" Euro Kombo dabei hatte. Die sah gut aus, nur angeln konnte er nicht. Was hilft dir also das beste Material, wenn du kein Gefühl hast für das, was du machen sollst.


----------



## thanatos (2. Januar 2023)

heinzi schrieb:


> ja, und Werbung lügt. Hört sich erstmal trivial an, ist aber so.


Ja je großkotziger die Werbung desto geringer die Qualität - ob bei 
Handy -Verträgen oder Versicherungen - ja wenn der Roland meint das 
Angeln erfunden zu haben - er hat aber sehr oft recht -  eine Blechpeitsche
wollte ich dann doch nicht leisten - aber alles andere ich war nie von der 
Qualität überzeugt , der Wahnsinnshaken naja der Name - aber in Größe
12 und 14 einer meiner Lieblingsstipphaken , und auch über die Carbon X
kann ich nichts negatives berichten .


----------



## liac (2. Januar 2023)

Zum ganzen hier ich hab glaub ich echt alles gelesen. Und ich kann die Leute verstehen die Ihn (und seine Mitarbeiter evtl.) "lieben bzw. Fan sind" und ich kann auch alle anderen verstehen. 

Ja jemand der scheinbar in DE zum Teil (die einen sagen so die anderen sagen so) Vorreiter war für verschiedene Sachen und Man(n) das miterlebt hat, und dann hab ich den auch noch selbst getroffen und Er hat mir Tipps gegeben....NA KLAR feier ich den und ja ich verteidige den auch. 

Ich kannte die gar nicht, hab mir das (hoffentlich letzte Video, DAS IS EN BRASSENBFRESSER) durchgeskippt und was soll ich sagen, mir würde es im Traum nicht einfallen da was zu kaufen. Aber nicht wegen Kommentaren oder Meinungen sondern wegen Seiner Art und Weise...Und wenn ich mir das angucke denk ich mir DRILL DOCH DEN FISCH SCHNELL UND VERNÜFTIG! 

Lass Ihn erstmal sein wie er will, Aber der Drill war doch ne VOLLKatastrophe oder nicht ? Rheinspezie und silverfish 

Lg liac


----------



## heinzi (3. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Für mich ist Werbung erst einmal nur ein "Bekanntmachen", den Bekanntheitsgrad erweitern.


Nee, garantiert nicht. Eine sachlich nüchtern dargestellte Produktbeschreibung lockt keinen wirklich hinterm Ofen vor. Eine richtig gute Werbung generiert beim Kunden einen Bedarf, wo es eigentlich keinen gibt. Auch im Angelbereich ist doch die Werbung, insbesondere die Produktionsvideos, sehr stark und erfolgreich vertreten. Gäbe es die in der Form nicht, hätten wir alle keine 50 Ruten, 100 Gummifische und sonstigen Kram im Keller stehen.


----------



## heinzi (3. Januar 2023)

liac schrieb:


> Lass Ihn erstmal sein wie er will, Aber der Drill war doch ne VOLLKatastrophe oder nicht ?


Ich habe das ja hier auch alles gelesen. Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir unverständlich, wie man einen Angelstil überhaupt kritisieren kann. Ob man beim Drill die Rolle rückwärts dreht statt die Bremse zu benutzen oder den Fisch müde drillt statt ihn mit brachialer Gewalt in Windeseile aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, bleibt doch allein dem Angler und seinen Fähigkeiten überlassen. Was hier doch nur eingreifend wirken kann, sind die gültigen Gesetze und die moralische Einstellung.


----------



## Matthias_R (3. Januar 2023)

heinzi: wenn man c+r propagiert, muss man schon so drillen, dass der Fisch überlebt. Anderenfilms (hier verlinkt) konnte man sehen, wie ein Fisch über den Kies gezerrt wird. Wenn man entnehmen will, sicher kein großes Problem. Auch das plattdrillen nicht.
Und, R.L. sitzt gegenüber anderen Anglern auf einem sehr hohen Ross. Da darf man schon dessen eigene Maßstäbe an ihn selbst anlegen.
Das Tragische ist ja, dass er mit seiner Kritik in vielen Dingen Recht hat. Er macht's aber nicht besser...


----------



## heinzi (3. Januar 2023)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> heinzi: wenn man c+r propagiert, muss man schon so drillen, dass der Fisch überlebt. Anderenfilms (hier verlinkt) konnte man sehen, wie ein Fisch über den Kies gezerrt wird. Wenn man entnehmen will, sicher kein großes Problem. Auch das plattdrillen nicht.
> Und, R.L. sitzt gegenüber anderen Anglern auf einem sehr hohen Ross. Da darf man schon dessen eigene Maßstäbe an ihn selbst anlegen.
> Das Tragische ist ja, dass er mit seiner Kritik in vielen Dingen Recht hat. Er macht's aber nicht besser...


Da hast du natürlich nicht ganz unrecht. Die Behandlung des Fisches sollte eigentlich immer an oberster Stelle stehen, egal was ich mit dem Fisch vorhabe. Andere zerren den Zander aus 10 Meter Tiefe, die anschließend mit dem Bauch nach oben auf dem Wasser dümpeln. Das löst nur selten einen großen Protest aus. Hier habe ich aber das Gefühl, das bei R.L. besonders scharf mit der Lupe geschaut wird und jede Kleinigkeit entsprechend kommentiert wird. Selbst so triviale Dinge wie er die Rolle bedient, werden zum Teil negativ kommentiert. Klar ist, wenn ich auf Jemanden mit dem Finger zeige dann zeigen automatisch drei Finger auf mich selber. So sollte es vielleicht auch der R.L. mal betrachten. Vermutlich ist er aber auch schon etwas aus der Zeit gefallen oder aber er entspricht nicht mehr dem anglerischen Zeitgeist oder dem Mainstream. Wie dem auch sei, auch R.L. hat noch immer seine anglerische Berechtigung, schon allein über seine Produkte.


----------



## ragbar (4. Januar 2023)

Ich hatte in den 90ern rum die Carbon X,die Blinker von denen,das komische Kevlar Stahl Vorfach. Gummi  von PB war mir zu teuer und nicht so haltbar wie Action-Plastics.
Von Nils Master die Wobbler.
Die Shakespeare und Sportex Ruten der Oberklasse zu der Zeit.
Sigma und DAM Rollen.
War  geiles Zeug,und besseres für die hiesigen Bedingungen nicht verfügbar.
Bin mit der Bahn zum nächsten Händler,der P-Blinker sackweise da hatte.
War ne geile Zeit,zusammen mit Gewässern,die für heutige Maßstäbe überdurchnittlich Bestand hatten.
Von daher thanks P-Blinker,die moderner waren als andere.


----------



## degl (4. Januar 2023)

Na dann ich auch:

in unserem Tackleshop sind einige Marken mit ihren Kleinteilen vertreten( die die mir wichtig sind und mir die volle Aufmerksamkeit abverlangen) und darunter auch Wirbel, Snaps und anderes Kleingeteil von Profiblinker.
Und da kann ich nur sagen, das mir in der normalen Preisklasse keine Besseren als die von Profiblinker auffallen würden und die letzten Jahre auch keine andere Marke ans "Band" gekommen sind.
Die Web-Kakophonie über die  Personen der Firma sind mir Wumpe.
Leider sagte mir der Tackler, das er aus "Marge-Gründen" Profiblinker auslaufen lässt, so das ich mich noch mit Vorrat eindecken werde und dann weitersehen muß

gruß degl


----------



## ragbar (4. Januar 2023)

degl schrieb:


> auch Wirbel


wobei,die waren gerade früher n echtes Problem bei denen.
Btw R.L. so told ."Angelhure" müßte doch auch irgend n Copyright wert sein.

In diesen Zeiten und so.

Stell ich mir vor:
N Girl,(or whatever you dream of)über und über tätowiert, die Fische zieht auf Youtube und Insta,daß wir/sie/er/whatever das Kotzen bekommt.
Wärn Account wert.
Disclaimer :Idea by me.


----------

